# ISIS Colchester........part 22



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Yay!!  i'm first, i knew there was an advantage to being on here all the time!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - Happy Birthday -  
         . Sounds like you have a lovely day planned.

Rivka - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you today  

Little Mo - I'm thinking of you too  

Hi Piepig - how are you doing? Are you managing to keep the nasty taste of the sniffing DR drugs at bay?

Everyone - did you know that ISIS are putting their fees us from 1 Jun 08? I wanted to work out how much another cycle was going to cost and discovered the changes! IVF is going up from £2475 to £2775, ICSI from £795 to £850. I just hope they will let me start this month so I can save £355.

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Grrrr.....I'm bored, so much that i could be doing but can't go anywhere cos I'm waiting for a skip to arrive, come on delivery guy where are you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Rvka/julia - good luck with your scans today, thinking of you both.

Tricksy -     yes beer always does it for dh.

Angel - oh hun, this thread must give you lots of hope hun. Both julia and Sam got/are pregnant so it can happen to you. And you are doing something positive about your weight, so stop beating yourself up.    

Piepig - i'm bored too hun   just waiting for tomorrow and will hopefully get some conclusive answers so i can move on.
love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Angel - please don't feel down - you have so much to look forward to.....your weight loss (which is already happening), your body getting in supreme condition (which has already begun) and best of all.......your babies that you are going to have (which you are already travelling towards....). Please keep positive   .

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - getting used to the taste now and actually look forward to it in a crazy way cos its the only way I know the drugs are going into my system if that makes sense    I hope that you are able to cycle before the fees go up.

Cleo - aw honey I hope tomorrow comes round quickly for you, and that they are finally able to say with confidence one way or the other what the situation is so you can move on  

my skip has finally arrived so I'm gonna fill it and then go out in the garden and weed.  I off to my friends later to see her and her 3 month old, then we're meeting up with some old school friends for dinner so should be fun, especially as I haven't seen two of them for about 10 years! 


xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dear Lisa,


Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -  

Rivka - thinking of you this morning hun.  

Julia - ditto  

Loui - really hope you get some good news about starting cycling again this week. 

Tricksy - are you nearly set for the race on Sunday? I'm hoping to get stuck near the back so it's impossible to jog more than 100 yards at a time   

Debs - you picked a good day to be working in the garden. It's gorgeous out there. Have fun with your friends later. 

Em - hope you're not too lonely with dh away. I'm on my own tonight as dh has to go to Southampton to do ome recruitment. I'm v jealous as that's my home patch but there's too much to do up here for me to go with.

Please don't get too low about your chances of having another baby. As Tricksy said, there are a lot of us in that age bracket where fertility is on the decline. You're on the right track as far as losing the weight and getting fit. 

I'll come back and finish personals later. I have chocs to do by 3.30 so need to crack on. Also need to get dressed soon - I love being on a day off.....


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I am in bits, had a terrible time at the hospital.   

I had a scan and everything looked ok, but consultant said the only conclusive way to find out if the baby had downs was to perform the amnio. Well, I was so undecided but we both ultimately wanted to know so decided to go ahead with it. The consultant tried twice but was unable to draw up any fluid, so we are none the wiser. The procedure was awful, and I am riddled with guilt now that I may have murdered my baby, all for no benefit. I am getting terrible cramps and just wish that today had not happened. We have the choice to go back and have it done again, but that was the most traumatic thing I have ever been through. If I have a miscarriage I will never forgive myself. I feel so guilty. 

Rivka, I hope you have some better news.

Lisa, happy birthday. I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia -   i am so sorry you had an awful time at the hospital. What is going on there?? They sound awful! I can understand how worried you must be hun. I'm sure everything will be fine, its just horrible that you have to go back again.                You can't think that if something goes wrong tha you have murdered your baby because it wouldn't be your fault hun. You are being very sensible and trying to get all the facts so you can make a decision about your family. You were put in a difficult situation and you did what you needed to do. I hope they manage to do the procedure quicker and less stress free next time.

Rivka - thinking of you hun


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Little Mo - you were having the procedure for all the right reasons, please, please don't beat yourself up about it. Is there anything you can do now to reassure yourself that all is OK? Can you have another normal scan just to check that everything is at is should be?      

loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - you musn't blame yourself if anything happens   I'm sorry today was so awful.  please try and stay   that all will be fine.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   the others are right. You're doing what is best for your family in getting the tests done, and no-one could have forseen the difficulties they had. None of this is your fault.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just had 2 bills in from ISIS for scans and gestone. Very confused as was in credit and paying for some stuff as i went along. Now i have to sit and work out what i've had and what's been paid for etc...   Hopefully sort it out tomorrow. We really don't need another big bill!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Unfortunately I cannot give you any good news. This morning DH and me went to hospital and met the consultan, and then we went with him and a sonographer (and useless dr from yesterday  ) to do a scan. Sonographer took ages looking at the screen so I knew something was wrong. Our baby sopped developing at 7 wks, that is 2 wks ago, and there is no heartbeat. We came out to talk to cons who was very kind and sorry for us but there's nothing he can do. He gave me all the possible medications for mm/cs. It's already the 5th time I'm losing a baby at wk 7 so there must be a reason to it, cons said that probably there is but they don't know what to do in such cases. We are both devastated. I feel it's the end of the road for me, there's no point for me to try again, and I can't come to terms with not having a family. 

Little Mo -   sorry you had such an awful day at the hospital. I was looking for you when I came out but you were gone already, I spend so much time in that room crying that I didn't think I'll catch you ... Please don't blame yourself, you did what you were advised and they should have been doing th procedure right if they propose it   Are you still crampy?

Cleo - thanks so much for listening to my whinning on the phone for so long, it really helped to be able to upload a bit.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - i'm here anytime hun. Just so sorry we have to go through this.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - I'm so sorry honey


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I just can not believe whats happening to you all. I am so so sorry    

Julia - I am praying that your pains ease off and its just bubsy getting the ump at being poked about. Try and stay calm hun and I'll keep praying   

Rivka - I am so so sorry, I don't know what to say. You poor things.     I hate to sound really insensitive and I don't know how to put it but this may help you, when I was referred to St Mary's for my recurrent miscarriages they told me that god forbid if it ever happened again then i was to try and get the sac to them. They can do investigations to see if they can find a reason. If it happened that I was going to have a d&c then the hospital could send it to St Marys. I don't know if thats worth asking about. I am so sorry, I really did think that this was your turn   

Cleo - I am praying for you tomorrow too hun    Gidon is not in on a Thursday is he? are they going to ring him with the results??   

I don't think that I want Saturday to come, I just want to be blissfully ignorant


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - Giddon said last week that they would call him to make a decision. Just added up how much all these scans cost and it will be £500    unbeleivable on top of everything else, plus the gestone and blood tests of course. I estimate we've spent another £800. Could of done without all this as DH has had to take time off aswell, i daren't think how much he's lost.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Tricksy - you are not insensitive at all, you've been through the lot as well. St Mary's told me the same things actually. Problem is that with my mm/cs even if they do d&c this is done a few weeks after the baby died, so they cannot do any tests already. Now it will also be 2 weeks late so I know they'll say again they can't see anything there. Also, cons said he wanted me to wait for it happening naturally, he said I had many d&cs and it's not too good to have them. To be honest I just hope now that it happens as soon as possible so that I can have some conclusion.

Thanks everyone for your support. You are super. 

Someone on the pg after loss board suggested I read Dr Beer's book about killer cells, so I ordered it from amazon to see if it describes anything like my case (I know ARGC do them). I don't know what I think about trying again anyway ... But probably having something like that to read would be good.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, I am so sorry it has ended this way again for you and your DH, especially after we thought everything was going so well. I am thinking of you both and hope that you will be able to one day have the baby you so deserve.

Well, my cramping is settling down a bit now. I spoke to my sister in law (ex midwife) who advised me to take it easy for a few days (more info that the hospital gave me) so G is going take some time off and look after J for me. I just feel so drained, but I think the tears have dried up now. I phoned Babybond who do the 4D scans, and apparently they do a scan for soft markers and if they find a problem refer you for amnio anyway, so it sounds just like the scan we had prior to the amniocentesis test. 

Thanks for all your support, it means so much to me to know that I can turn to you all and get the best support available. I think I was just unlucky today, but hope that it has not jeopardised the pregnancy. Only time will tell though.  

Sorry for all the doom and gloom news today. I hope we get some good news in the next couple of days with some BFP test results.

xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I am so so sorry.  

Loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Man what a crappy day  

Julia - i have text you and i know you arent up to talking at the moment but i really mean it when i said when your ready im here for you, would be happy to come and see you if you would like - just want to give you a cuddle, please try not to worry, i  your babe is a fighter - im sure he/she is hunny - thinking of you  

Rivka - oh my goodness sweetheart - i truly am so so sad to hear your news   i was so hoping that this was your time hunny, you and dh deserve it so much -  im so sorry - i dont know what else to say but hope you know that we are all here for you, to support you and to listen to you sweetie - please please take care of yourself - big hugs to you    

Cleo - hunny i bet tomorrow cant come soon enough for you? i hope all goes well - and sorry to hear that you have so much to pay out to Isis, its so expensive    

Thank you to all for your sweet words about my age/weight etc - feels really trivial in comparison to everything else - this has shaken me so much, Julia, Cleo, Rivka - you are all soooooo lovely and i am so sad that all this crap is happening - why is it so hard?! its pants    love you all lots xxxxx

Hi to everyone else
Em xxxxx


ps Lisa - hope you are having a great birthday, all though i know when you read all these posts it will upset you as it has us all


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh my God!! I can't believe whats happening   

Rivka - I'm so so sorry hun      if there is anything i can do please don't hesitate,  Thinking of you and DH its just so unfair   i don't know what to say i really thought it was all going to be ok for your this time,  take care of you and DH and take it easy hun  I'm so sorry  

Julia - Ohhhhhh hun i'm so sorry but please don't beat yourself up about what happened today,  you had no choice hun     I'm sure everythings going to be ok - Thinking of you   

Cleo - thinking of you for tomorrow   

Tricksy - thanks for your call hun    Hope you managed to get your keys and got in the house  


Thanks for your lovely birthday cards, texts and posts today............your all such lovely friends    

Lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - hope you're having a good day hun. 

Just had shopping delivered. I'd ordered dh some guinness which was on special at £10, when it came they'd charged me £20.99 for it   called them and they're refunding the money but really annoys me! I know not very important in the big scheme of things but it got me on my high horse and i am not a woman to P*ss off at the moment!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg what the hell is going on ,why is this all happening to u lovely wounderfull people this is all really not fair ,it makes all my worries become even more hightened,im so scared the worries are never over.

rivka:-hunny i just dont no what to say i just cant belive this has happened to u again,u are such a lovely caring person and so deserve to be a mum,i just dont understand,surely there is something they can do to find out why,oh hunny wish i could give u a big hug im so sorry,thinking off u both hunny.     

julia:-oh hunny what a horrible experience u have been through today   why can it not be straight forward and stress free if only these peple realised how hard it is for us all to get pregnant lot alone carrying it they might be abit more sensitive and understand how prescious having a baby is to u.what a hard decision that was to make in the first place ,i hope the 4d scan is alot better for u and gives u more answers.thinking off u hunny and if u need anything or want me to call roundfor a chat and a very big   just call me.  

cleo:-hello hun only one more sleep till u get some more anawers,and omg    that bill u got through they should have warned u before or said to u do u realise how much ur bill is so far.well lets hope and   that tomorrow is good news and u wont have anymore bills to pay for a very long time.i will be thinking off u tomorrow im working alday but will try to get hold off someone to hear whats happening.im thinking offu and      like mad that it is good news sending u lots off love hunny.  

tricksy:-hello hunny not long now only 3 more sleeps,ru going to hang it out till saturday?lets hope we get some good news on here we need to get all our spirits up again.thinking off u hunny hope ur not over doing it.     

rachel:-only 2 more sleeps for u hunny how ru feeling?and deto to u the same as i said to tricksy.thinking off u.  

lisa:-    to u,hope u have had a wounderfull day and bye the sounds off it u have had a grate weekend.ru doing something nice tonight?well enjoy the rest off ur evening hunny.  

liz:-hi hunny how ru and how is faith?ru in the house yet?and how ru finding work have u got into it now?bet u still hate leaving faith.did u all have a nice weekend?well hope ur ok. 

loui:-hello hunhow fab would that be if u can start dr soon,bet u just really want to get on with it now,ur so good ,all the researce u do before starting anything i would not no where to start and sometimes i dont want to as i dont want to hear anything bad ,i know it may sound like im not bothered but for me if i have to much information my head feels over loaded,well good luck hun. 

piepig:-hello sweetie,sorry u had a boaring day today,but i really hope ur evening is alot better and u have a nice time.glad ur getting on with ur drugs,  

em:- dont u go stressing as u are doing so well loosing all that weight so far,so stop puitting urself down u are a lovely kind hearted person and it will happen ,but u know where i am if u need anything at all,   


hi to everyone else sorry for missing u out but i have got to get on with dinner.well only 2 more sleeps to go but if im honest im so scared i was feeling really up beat about it all but with all ther bad news it makes me worry even more im so scared about getting started when i think about it all it makes me feel really sick and my tummy goes all funny,i just really    that there is nothing else wrong on friday with the scan,oh god i wish this was all so much more easy im scared really scared,am i being really silly?sorry my problems are nothing campared to what some off u are going through.sorry.well got to go.lots and lots off love to u all.    


cleo.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

just another quicky today - 

Rivka - I am so sorry for you     - I can't believe this has happened and can only say my thoughts are with you at the moment and I'm here if you need me. 

Julia -   just to say don't beat yourself up about what happened today at all - you were acting under medical advice and made the best decision for you and DH at the time - I am sure everything will be fine - as the others have pointed out the risks are small.  Hope you are OK.

Lisa -     

Cleo - sorry to hear about all the expense of your scans -what a shock, naively it hadn't occurred to me that you would be charged for all of this.  I hope you are ok and hope that things go as well as they possibly can tomorrow  

Well sorry girls but it's not good news from me I am afraid - I started bleeding last night not long after I posted - not very heavy and old blood really (sorry if TMI) but enough for me to know that AF is about to make her unwanted appearance so knowing this I went and tested early this morning and confirmed that  I have got a  - I had never planned to test early but I have never started bleeding early before and it is only one day early (14 days post e/c) and so at least 87% accurate so feel sure it is all over now.  The odd thing is though that I have stopped bleeding since last night but I guess that is just the Gestone holding things off and I will carry on with it until my offical test date but know in my heart that it is all over really.  Anyway feeling pretty   at the moment - after three IVF's now I know my future chances of conceiving via IVF (at least with my own eggs) are now really low but guess there is not a lot I can do about this apart from think about where to go from here. 

Hello to everyone I have missed - sorry not feeling up to doing the rounds tonight and I probably won't get a chance to post for a couple of days but will be back soon,

love Rachel xxx

PS Tricksy - I saw what you wrote yesterday about the luck on this thread running out but I am really hoping that you can turn it around on Saturday and will keep everything crossed for you if I don't post before then


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - oh hun i'm so sorry. I hope it turns out that you just tested too early. Sending you a huge   at this really sh***y time.


Shelley - you'll be fine hun. Sorry for my text earlier, getting muddled with my dates. For all the heartache i've been through i would never want to change the fact that i got my BFP. The end result may not be what i hoped for but at least i got pregnant so i need to take the positives from that. It breaks my heart the unfairness of infertility and the fact that most people don't realise how lucky they are to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat without complications or hard decisions to make. I know that one day i will get my baby in my arms, but for now its just not meant to be.   

Love to everyone else at this difficult time. You're in my thoughts and  

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel:-hunny im soo sorry we were posting at the same time so sorry about what i wrote ,i hate all this bad news its all so unfair,well we are all here for u hunny.take care.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Rachel - I'm so sorry too honey. I hope that you tested too early, particularly because you say that you have stopped bleeding. I pray that things turn around for you     . I'm here if you need me.

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   sorry you got a bfn but will   it was just you testing too early.  

Rivka - hope you and dh are holding up ok. You know where I am if there's anything I can do. 

Julia - ditto. Glad the cramping has eased and you're going to take it easy for the next few days.

Cleo - hope you get some answers tomorrow. I can't believe the scans have added up to that much, it's so unfair on top of everything else.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I just feel like crying, its all so very sad on here at the moment    

Rachel - oh sweetie i so hope that your test you did today is wrong and that the bleed is nothing to worry about, hunny its so so hard isnt it, oh i wish i could give you a big hug too    

In fact  i think we all need a big cuddle today   

Cleo - thinking of you for tomorrow  

Rivka and DH - you are both in my thought, much love to you    

Julia - im glad the cramping has stopped sweetie - you make sure you do rest up    

And Dear Shelley - you are so sweet, hunny please try not to worry about your treatment, its ok - and we are here for you, all the way    

Tricksy - how you feeling hunny?  

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - I am pretty sure that you may of tested too early. Please don't give up yet   I think that Liz had almost the same sort of bleed at exactly the same time and she was pregnant with Faith     try and keep your chin up and let hope that you get a positive on Friday    

Julia    I hope that your cramps have calmed down even more now and your relaxing with your feet up

Rivka -     I'm glad that didn't upset you even further. Still ask the question hun, just in case. Good luck with the killer cell book    

Cleo - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, if you feel up to it can you text me when you come out, I may not have access to the net tomorrow and I'll be worrying about you all morning. If there is anything I can do just let me know  

Cath - how is your new job hun? I hope its going well and your enjoying it 

Shelley - Try not to worry too much hun, you have one major advantage over most of us............your young and it makes a big difference. You will be fine, don't worry and I'll be thinking of you on Friday  

Lisa - Glad that you had a good birthday   I ended up driving over to my Mums to get her spare keys in the end. My friend was not in, Si was still in Dunmow so I had to go over, she's only 10 mins up the road so not too bad 

Loui - I keep meaning to ask but keep forgetting!!! Where are you having your treatment as i'm easily confused and can't work out if your having treatment at Isis but having the end stuff done at IM, when you went to ARGC did you just go for a 2nd opinion and as they agreed mostly with Gidon then you are sticking to Isis. I've got lost somewhere along the way!! 

Em - I hope that your feeling better today and you've spoken to dh and got things sorted out   Try and keep your chin up hun and well done for staying away from the grog     

Well I think that I am now starting to lose the plot. I felt totally fine until this afternoon and with everything thats going on I feel really panicy, scared, worried and I don't think that ours has worked either. I don't know why, nothing specific or should I say that I have no specific symptoms so no reason to think that it has worked. I did by my tests today.......4 of them   2 clearblue and 2 tesco cheapys. I have to confess to testing with the cheapy when I got home and it didn't bloody well work! AT ALL!!! nothing, nada, zilch in either of the bloody windows   Well i suppose thats what happens when you test early, in the afternoon and not when your hubby is there    I won't test again though until Saturday, I think that I've got it out of my system now and its a sign not to test early !!! 

Ok gotta nip off now, I'll try and catch up tomorrow during the day if I can 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - we posted at the same time I think! Don't feel bad about getting upset. I've cried twice tonight and screamed down the phone at hubby through no fault of his own tonight   I think we are all so close that we really do feel each others pain


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -   its too early to test hun!! Step away from from the sticks!!! will text you tom hun and let you know. Thanks for thinking about me  

julia - hope you are more relaxed and taking it easy. Hope the cramps have eased hun  

Rivka - thinking about you  

Angel -   back at ya hun!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Really can't believe the news on here today, I mean I really can't believe it.

Rachel - I am so sorry about your BFN.  I was one of those who had bleeding around the time I was expecting my period.  But I don't want to try and get your hopes up because that wouldn't be fair.

Rivka - Really really sorry.  Like Tricksy said, I thought this was going to be the one to stick for you.  I agree that there really must be a reason for all your miscarriages and I hope you find out what it is. The ARGC do the killer cells/immune tests and so does a Dr *******.

Cleo - Hope everything is resolved for you tomorrow.  Am so glad to hear that you are able to take postives from your loss.

Little mo - What a dreadful experience for you.  But I really think you/your baby will be fine.  And the scan not showing any problems is a good sign.  I declined the nuchal 12 week scan but hearing your experience makes me realise how important it is.

Emma - It makes me sick to keep reading about the biological clock etc etc.  I am 40 and I have MANY friends who have conceived at 39-43.  So I just try to ignore it all.

Tricksy - Hope you are able to keep feeling upbeat through all this news.  This is a very bad day but it doesn't mean that you are going to follow.  In fact I think it may be a good sign that those tests didn't work.  Saturday will be a better day.

 to all.

Sam


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Thaanks everyone for your kind words, you made me    You are such lovely friends.

Rachel -   fingers crossed you just tested early, especially as your bleeding stopped. Fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Tricksy - obviously these cheapy tests did not work at all, just forget about them hun and test on Saturday   , it's way too early for you anyway   

Sorry can't manage personals at the moment. Love you all.

Rivka xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Feeling nervy about tomorrow now   guess because i'm sure they will make a final decision.  Not even tired so can't go to sleep to make tomorrow morning come quicker.

Rivka -


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Night night everyone, I hope that you all manage to get some sleep tonight. Lets hope that we never ever have another day like today    BUT God Forbid if we do at least we are all here for each other and just goes to show what a close friendship we have all formed. 

Thanks FF, i've made some amazing friends on here  

I've got to sign off, every time I come on here tonight I cry   

Lots of Love to you all, I'm thinking of you all xxxx

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello girls

I just got back from a lovely meal and feel really bad about it all     I keep thinking about what everyone has been through today and its made me really upset...........and i feel guilty for having a nice time on my birthday when everything is so cr*p   

Rachel - Sorry hun    I've pm'd you  

Tricksy - keep away from the pee sticks  

Cleo -  

Rivka  

Julia -  

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa -don't feel bad hun, its your birthday and you should have a nice time I'm glad your meal was lovely. As hard as it is, life goes on. When all this is over i intend to spoil myself rotten with all the things i enjoy doing. I'm sorry its made you   on your birthday. Did you get any nice pressies?? What film did you see?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Sorry that all this happened on your birthday.  Hope you managed to enjoy it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Cleo

I got spoilt rotten   , Dh left me flowers this morning bless him,  we went to see "forgetting Sarah Marshall" Russell Brand was really good in it.  

You deserve to spoil yourself rotten hun once things are sorted out and have a bloo&y good drink   

Hope all goes well tomorrow

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -its so unlucky that all this crap has fallen on your birthday sweetie but you must not feel bad for enjoying your day - it sounds like it has been lovely for you 



Tricksy said:


> Lets hope that we never ever have another day like today   BUT God Forbid if we do at least we are all here for each other and just goes to show what a close friendship we have all formed.
> 
> Thanks FF, i've made some amazing friends on here
> 
> I've got to sign off, every time I come on here tonight I cry


Tricksy i ditto the above - we are so lucky to have each other, i would be lost without you guys - im sorry that you tested tonight hunny, having the sticks in the house is too much of a temptation im sure - i hope you can hold off til saturday and get the correct answer -    try not to get yourself too worked up, i know its easier said than done - you have come so far and been so positive - stick with it - im here for you   

Rivka - you are so lovely - thank you for coming on here and sharing your news with us - it must have been so hard to type it, i so hope that you can get some answers from somewhere hunny 

Sam2007 - thank you for you lovely words of comfort, it means alot 

Julia - hope your feeling a little brighter now 

Rachel - thinking of you 

Cleo - please let us know as soon as you can how tomorrow goes, and try and get some sleep if you can - big hugs  

Cath - hope your ok sweetie xx

Piepig - hope you are ok too, when does stimming start hun??

Gotta get to bed - its been quite a day hasnt it

Love you guys
Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I want to write something to say how I feel about how today has been but I'm not good with words and some of you have expressed exactly how I sure we all feel, so I'll just ditto that if thats ok

Julia/Rivka - I'm so unbelieveably sorry about all that has happened to each of you today

Cleo - Just want to wish you love and luck for tomorrow

Rachel - I hope you have just tested too early, we need some good news on here

Tricksy - hod off on the peesticks, i'm keeping   for saturday for you

Shelley - try not to worry about friday, if they do find something then at least you are in the best place for them to deal with it, but i'm sure all will be fine.

I just want to send loads of love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

Well lets hope that today is a better day than yesterday.

Cleo - I am still praying for a miracle for you but I hope that whatever happens today you can move forward and have a clearer idea of what is going on    

Julia - I hope that your cramps have eased a little for you today  

Rivka - Did you manage to get any sleep last night? Take care hun and try and enjoy the sunshine a little    

Lisa - I didn't test this morning   It was tempting though!! The test last night just didn't work at all, no lines in either window, it was definatley a sign not to do it again until Saturday!! 


I'll try and come back later

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - well done for holding off on testing today, especially as the one you did was so rubbish and didnt show any line anywhere at all, definately a sign to hold off until sat  

Cleo - hope you are ok and you get some answers today, thinking of you  

Why does it hurt so much when you hear of someone who is pg. I have Radio 1 on at work and Jo Whiley is pg again (4th Time) i guess i should take a positive from it in that she is 42 which should give me hope - but  it still hurts - why cant it be ALL of us, why is it all so crap sometimes??    when i think of how much   dh i have done over the last 4.5 years and never get pg it destroys me   sorry, guess im a little down today  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   it does seem that in the world of celebs they all seem to get pg at the drop of the hat (though I'm sure that's notthe case) and it can hurt to see/hear about it.

Tricksy - well done for holding off. The duff test is definitely a sign to keep strong for another few days. 

Cleo -   I'm praying that Gidon's niggling feeling proves correct and that you have a miracle, but if not then I hope there is a conclusive answer now. 

Rivka -    I hope you got some rest last night. Shout if you need anything, and I mean anything. 

Julia - hope you were able to get a good rest last night as well and are still putting your feet up. I'm glad that Dh has managed to take a few days off to take care of you.

Rachel - hope you're ok. Happy Anniversary for today.

Debs - how's the new job going? Are you enjoying the extra responsibility? 

Shelley - don't worry too much about your appt.    

Loving the scrabble, especially now I've got some vowels! 

Sam - glad to hear Amy is still doing well. How are you?

Liz - hope you're ok. 

Loui - did you get any news yet or was it Friday you were expecting to hear? 

Lisa - glad you enjoyed your birthday though sorry that you came home to all the bad news on the thread. 

I'm sure I've missed someone so sorry if it's you. I'm feeling a little dopey this morning, probably the heat. It's gorgeous out there at the moment although I'm worried for the dogs as Daisy doesn't seem to be able to cool off as easily as I'd like. I'm getting the paddling pool out later so hopefully that will help. Really enjoying my days off knowing that I don't have to worry about what is happening at work whilst I'm off. And because I don't have to spread my shifts across the week i can take all my days off in one lump - feels like I'm on holiday - just one with the EU washing mountain to clear. 

Catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning girls

I really don't know what to say. So I'll just do lots of       and a lot of       and I think I'll put in a few of       too. I'm thinking lots about u all. I know I don't always post but I do always read how ur all doing, And I'm always thinking about u all.

Lots of Love and hugs

Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Firstly, I just want to say that I am really sorry you were all so upset yesterday. It was an awful day, but as you have all said, we have each other which means so much to me. I don't know what I would do without you all.

I am feeling slightly better today, although still mentally beating myself up over having the bloody test and risking the life of my baby. I know the risks of miscarriage are low, but I can't get it out of my mind, especially as I have had painful twinges on and off since yesterday. G is looking after me and I am taking it easy for a few days, so hope these next two weeks pass uneventfully and nothing bad happens.

Tricksy, I am sorry your positive mood has been changed since yesterday, and I hope Saturday will bring us some fantastic news from you. We all need cheering up, and you are the woman for the job!

Rachel, like everyone has said, I hope the bleeding did not mean anything awful and that you tested too early. I am thinking about you and hope for a better outcome for you.

Cleo, I am thinking about you and your appointment today, and hope you have some definitive news to either give you some hope or help you move on. 

Emma, thanks for thinking of me yesterday. Sorry I could not speak, but still feeling a bit delicate today. I am off to see Brenda the reflexologist this afternoon in the hope that she can sort me out!

Rivka, I hope you and your DH are okay today. I am so sorry for the outcome of yesterday for you. 

Lisa, sorry if we ruined your birthday for you yesterday. Please don't feel guilty for enjoying your day. I hope we don't have a day like yesterday again! (well, only the nice bits like your birthday!!)

Hi to everyone. Hope you are all okay.

Thanks again for being so supportive. It means so much to me.

Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

had my scan this morning and there has been no change at all. Lining is still very good but there is no heartbeat   so its over. They have taken blood though just to make doubly sure that what they're seeing is correct. So unless the bloods throw something up Julia said Giddon will arrange for me to go and have d&c tomorrow   Very upsetting but we're both ready to move on. So have to wait for a phone call tonight to confirm everything.

On a brighter note we didn't owe any money as were in credit (as i thought but was getting v convused!!) 

Julia  and rivka - hope you ladies are ok.  

Tricksy - thanks hun for the offer of any help. DH will take tomorrow off work. I hope it def goes ahead tom as its DH's birthday on Monday and i don't want to ahve it done then.  Good luck for Sat      


Thankyou for your texts today   it means alot.

Love Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - im so so sorry hunny   - i wish it could be different for you, i guess it helps that you both feel ready to move on hun - sending you huge hugs    

Julia - glad to hear you are resting up and you are going to see Brenda today, im sure that will help you - even just to relax, i     all will be fine with baby, please try not to beat yourself up hunny - as i said before, you were only doing whats right for you and your family    

Rivka - sweetie - im thinking of you -    

Cath - glad you can enjoy this beautiful weather, hows the training going??

Jojo - lovely to know you are still thinking of us all - hope you are ok  

Must get on with my work  

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I am so sorry to hear that. It is obviously not the outcome we all hoped for, but at least you can move on and get back to normality (and have a nice glass of wine too!)

Emma, get back to work! (It is easy for me to say whilst laying on the sofa watching This Morning!!) Are you doing anything nice this weekend with your lovely son?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - I'm really sorry to hear your news. I can only imagine what you and your DH are going through . I hope that after tomorrow you can move on and begin to plan your way ahead. Please take heart from the fact that things have now changed for you - you CAN get pregnant and you WILL again. Lots of love to you.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Cleo, I am so sorry to hear that. It is obviously not the outcome we all hoped for, but at least you can move on and get back to normality (and have a nice glass of wine too!)


Too right!! I intend to let loose for a while!!  Glad you are relaxing!!

Loui - I actually feel ok. I'm sad but i try to think about the positives, like you said i now know i can get pregnant. Just want to get tomorrow over with (and hoping its not delayed for any reason)

Doing housework now  Suppose life goes on as normal hey


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - so sorry to hear your news. It's good that you and dh are ready to move on. Enjoy that drink.

Em - training   I have been a bit lax.......


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Em - training  I have been a bit lax.......


This will be us at the beginning <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









and this will be us at the end!!









Erm training..........where we meant to do that then!!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath -   what are you like??

Tricksy - that is soooooo funny!!!

Julia - not sure what we will do - hopeing to have a bbq with my mum on sat, thing is B dosent want to do much other than chill out at the w/ends - think his exhausted from boarding, and alot of my time gets taken up with getting his washing done and ironed!! need to get meself a cleaner.......   glad you have your feet up  

Loui - how are you??

Has anyone heard from two sams? sammoon and sammij - where did they go??  

Right had my lunch break - now MUST do some work -  

Love Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> This will be us at the beginning <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this will be the middle  and then Monday  or


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - i'm so sorry, I was really holding out for a miracle and that all the scanners had been wrong and there was a heartbeat.  I hope tomorrow you are able to close this chapter and move on.  You are right to be positive, this has shown that you can get pregnant and you will again and next time everything will be fine  

Em - I hear from sammij, she posts on the same cycle buddies thread as me, had a reply from samotm about the cd thing I asked her about but nothing since then.

Julia - take it easy for the next few days and let G run around after you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath -      how do you get those little icons up? when i click on them it dosent go to any link or am i  

Piepig - glad sammij is in touch with you - think the other one just used us!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Meant to say I'd seen Sam M on some other threads but she's not been in here for a while  

Em - i've sent you the link tothe smilies. I don't have the really good ones that Tricksy has though.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Cleo - So sorry that things have turned out the way they have i just wish things could have been different for you,  Its sooooo hard for you and Dh but i'm so glad that you are seeing the positives and feel ready to move on,  your so strong hun    Don't worry about the D & C you won't know anything about it     Enjoy that wine or two when your ready  

Rivka - Big hugs to you hunny,  if you need anything or want to chat you've got my number   

Julia - Glad your feeling better today i'm sure the reflexology will relax you a bit, take care   

Rachel - Happy Anniverssary today hun,  sorry you didn't have better news to celebrate with   

Tricksy - Love those icons     Glad you've kept away for the tests hun .........everything crossed for Saturday......keep us posted    

Cath - Its great that your new job is going so well,  I'm sure you'll be fine on Sunday 

Shelley - Don't worry about your appointment..............you'll be fine   

Loui - Have you heard from isis about starting yet?

Debs - Hows things going with the sniffing......all ok?

Emm - I'd love your job,  I can't risk coming on here at work..........I don't want them checking what i'm looking at on the Internet as they know nothing about my fertility treatments. 


Well i've had a day in Chelmsford spending my birthday money......it didn't stay in my purse for long its all gone       Got four tops for my holiday. 

I'm getting a bit pee'd off with the Czech clinics at the moment........they take ages to reply to emails!   The one with the 3 month waiting list is the problem i just cannot get hold of them    Gonna leave it till Monday and try again.  Got quite a lot of info now if anyone needs any info give me a shout.

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - sorry with everything going on I totally overlooked your anniversary today



Shelley - hope all goes well tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

They have not called with my results!!   DH called them about 5 and they weren't in. he receptionist said Giddon wants to see us at 9.30 in the morning and that when the results are in they will call. Well its 5.50 and no call!!! Just had enough now. really wanted closure tonight and to prepare for tomorrow, now i don't know what's going on. They have stopped my gestone so i presume i'm being referred for a d&c tom.  really had enough


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Cleo - its just so wrong, i don't blame you for having enough of it, how can you get your head round things when no-one is telling you whats going on,  keep on at them hun you need to know


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - hope they get back to you shortly, its wrong of them to keep you hanging on like this


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bloody Hell Cleo - you need to know NOW - ring the ISIS Emergency and TELL them what you are going through - this really is not good enough


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Cleo -   so sorry, this is not the outcome we all hoped for. But you will now be able to move on with the knowledge that you can be pg. Hope they got back to you with the results, this is simply not on  

Little Mo -   take care hun and let H watch over you as I'm sure he does, you are feelin better so everything must be fine with the baby  

Shelley -   lots of luck with your appointment tomorrow, this is the first step to your dream coming true.

Cathie - I'm really glad your new job is so much more relaxed, with the business and all the IF lark you really don't need extra stress.

Tricksy  - well done for keeping away from the sticks, and keeping fingers and toes crossed for Saturday.

Rachel - how are you? Thinking of you.

Em - just forget about all the silly celeb news, they just tell you what they want. You already have one wonderful DS and you will the second child you deserve.

Lisa - please don't feel bad for enjoying your birthday, we're all trying to make the most of life even when terrible things happen. You've been through a lot lately and deserve to enjoy yourself. What a pain the clinics are being slow! Hope they write to you soon.

Loui, PiePig, Jo - hello!

I have been up and down today. I called in sick after I came back from hospital yesterdy and said I'll self-certify todaytoo (tomorrow I am not working anyway). Woke up crying and been tearful most of the morning, but coped better later. Spent th morning doing massive housework, then SIL came (she doesn't know yet so this was a distraction as just chatted), went to see my neighbhour who kept some flower seeds for me and had tea with her (she asked directly about ttc and tx as she knew about previous ivf + m/c and that we're trying again, so told her the whole story and got a good hug), then spent more than two hours in the garden sowing and weeding. DH came back from work and we sat in the garden while it was still warm which was nice (it seems to help him that he was very busy at work and didn't get time to think about things).

It probably sounds mad that I'm doing all this work, but it makes me feel much better doing something physical in the glorious sunshine. Also importantly I hope that all this effort brings about a natural m/c - the cons doesn't want me to do a D&C (why do different drs give different advice?? It's maddening), said that it looks like it'll happen soon. But I really want to move on and hate having a dead baby inside   also I'm quite scared of the m/c (had it last time and it hurts a lot) so want to get it out of the way. But after all this work today I have no bleeding whatsoever, only had some yellow mucky discharge (sorry tmi) and can't remember if this happens before the bleeding  . Quite nervous about the whole thing.

Waiting for it to happen is so hard, and I haven't yet come to terms with the loss. What is very difficult is knowing that this is the end of the road for me and that I will never have my and DH's child. I know I can get pg, but after 5 times of the same thing happening on wk 7 we're convinced it will keep happening. We started talking about alternatives, but I am still to stressed about waiting for the m/c to happen that I can't think sraight.

Sorry about the lond me post. And thanks for being such super friends  

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - keeping busy sounds a good plan. Don't worry about a "me post". with what you're going through I'm amazed you managed any personals.   

Cleo - I can't believe ISIS have left you hanging on like this again.  

Shelley - good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Rivka- your post is so honest and sad sweetie   im glad that you can share all your feelings with us, it is all part of the healing process. I cannot imagine how it must feel knowing that you will m/c at some point and waiting for it and the pain as well - im so so sorry you have to go through all this, i hope that the cons are right that its better for you than a d&c, you have been through so much   i hope you and dh can talk and share this together. I think its too early to start thinking about giving up ttc hun- the pain is all very raw at the moment - try not to think about the other yet, you need to address that when you are feeling stronger -big big hugs    

Cleo - did you hear from ISIS? hope tomorrow goes ok hunny - so sorry you have to go through this     

Julia -  thinking of you  

Rachel - hope you are ok and have had a nice anniversary - well as nice as can be expected -    

Shelley- hope you are ok about your appointment tomorrow hunny - hope all goes well  

Tricksy - not long til test day hunny, hope you can wait until saturday      as for my dh - he doesnt have a clue how he upsets me so whats the point in trying to tell him  

Cant believe its another week gone - get my boy back tomorrow  

Night night everyone
Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka - I am so sorry.  I wish that someone from the medical profession could help you.  I was also advised to miscarry naturally (because I had had uterine adhesions).  The waiting is tough so I hope it happens soon for you.  In my case I went 3 weeks and nothing happened, then I had a bit of brown spotting then the proper bleeding started a couple of days after that.  

Cleo - It sounds like it is still going on for you even though you have accepted in your heart that this baby is not going to be.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- hope everything goes ok today sweetie - thinking of you  

Cath- i STILL cant work those smilies out   and yes i understand exactly what you meant in your post and agree entirely!!!

Rivka -    

Shelley - good luck today  

Rachel - hope you are ok hunny xx

Tricksy - where are you hiding  

Right i must get on, got a lot to do today and its warm already  

Have a good day
Em x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - are you OK? I've been thinking about you  

Cleo - hope everything goes smoothly today - lots of love 

Tricksy - hope you haven't been doing any more tests? Good luck when you do test... 

Shelley - good luck today 

Rivka - I'm thinking about you   

Julia - I'm thinking of you too 

PiePig - how are you today?  When do you start stimms? 

We've not heard back from ISIS yet but DH has just told me he can't be around for the proposed week of EC and ET (kind of defeats the purpose of ttc!) if we start DR'g next week. So, we've decided to delay a month - which is probably a good thing 'cos it gives his swimmers extra time to respond to the huge dose of Vits C and E he is now on. So, I've emailed ISIS to ask if this is OK. I would like their agreement this month 'though so that I can pay before the prices go up on 1st June! It also means that hopefully DH's blood karytype tests will have come back and so we'll have a clearer idea of whether his swimmers do have DNA problems. 

loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All  

Well its another gorgeous day and I've skived the day off work   Still been awake since 6 though   

Sorry I didn't get on last night, I had a mahhhooosssive pile of ironing which I started last night, 3 hours worth, and then finished off this morning, another hour   I havn't done any for the last couple of weeks and due to the nice weather I've got all of my summer stuff out so it was major ironing to do. At least its all now done and i've just got one load of stuff to go in the machine tonight. 

Shelley - Good luck today hun, I'm thinking of you both, you'll be fine   

Cleo - I hope that you have now got some answers and you know whats happening today   

Julia - How are you feeling hun?? 

Loui - I hope that you get an answer from Isis soon regarding your email 

Lisa - What are you up to this weekend?? 

Cath - How many days do you work now? It must be nice having days off during the week on a regular basis

Rivka - I hope and pray that things take a swift course for you and you can move on sooner rather than later   

Sam - How is Amy doing now? are you enjoying this sunshine? 

Rachel - Hope that your ok hun, I think that your at a wedding today?? Please stay in touch   

Liz - Hope your ok?? Its been ages since we heard from you? How is Faith enjoying her new house? hope the move went well for you

Em - Bet you can't wait for your ds to come home. You should try and tell your hubby how much he upsets you. If he doesn't know then he can't try and put it right. Keep your chin up hun and enjoy your weekend   

I think that I have got everyone? 

Well i am going to nip to Tesco in a mo as Si wants a curry for dinner   so I'll get that made then I can chill out in the sunshine, well chill out in my own way   I'm going to go down the yard this afternoon and give Cropi a bath seeing as I'm not allowed to ride in this beautiful weather    

I have stayed away from the pee sticks so tomorrow is the day. I have to confess to not feeling very optimistic about it. I have no symptoms at all. Apart from that pain last Saturday and the possible implantation pinkness I have nothing. I've had little crampings going on during the whole 2ww and tenderness on and off over my left ovary but thats it. I am very bloated around my tummy but I think thats just fat   I'm not holding my breath. Simon wants us to have a 'busy' day tomorrow so IF its not the results we are praying for then we won't wallow, why not, I want to wallow!!!! 

Oh well, this time tomorrow we will know and have a result. Lets just hope that its good news. It not then I think that I'm going to get very drunk (it'll only take 2 drinks!!) and smoker 20 ****!!! 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - what a lovely long post. You think of everyone and always have nice things to say. I really hope that you get brilliant news tomorrow   

Loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

went to ISIS this morning who confirmed bloods have gone down so then we went off to Stanway ward at Colchester general. What an awful place!! I filled in some forms then the receptionist/nurse said "oooh another december baby!!"   We were too shocked, i wanted to shout out I'VE HAD A MISCARRIAGE YOU STUPID WOMAN!!! But i didn't. Anyway we're booked in for tuesday pm. very sad as its def over now. called my Dad and he was   . I hate telling people. Thanks for all your lovely messages and texts, it means alot to know you all care.

Tricksy -                  Sorry i didn't call you back but was so upset and stressed last night. 

Shelley - hope today goes well.

little mo - how you doing hun?

Loui - probably best to wait a month then hun. You can't do it without DH!!

Rivka - big hugs coming your way hun  

Rachel - been thinking about you hun. Hope you and DH are ok.  

Be back later

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -     

Rivka - hope you're ok hun.  

Julia - howa re you doing?

Tricksy - don't blame you for skiving off today. It's lovely out there. Well done on keeping away from the pee sticks. 

Loui - that's a shame that dh can't be around that week. At least youknow now when you'll be cycling though. Is Holly managing to stay cool in this weather? Daisy loves sitting out inthe sun  all day  so I've dug out an old paddling pool to help her keep cool.

Rachel - I hope you're able to have fun at the wedding today.  

Shelley - hope you got on ok at ISIS. The staff there are lovely which helps to keep you relaxed. 

Piepig - did you manage to persuade Bourne Hall to let you have your injection lesson at teh same time as your other appt? It makes sense if you have to travel a long way otherwise.

Em - glad you understood what I meant - just couldn't get it to come out without sounding   I think the best thing with the smilies is to post on technical support. It may be that there's a slight glitch with your profile. 

Sam/JoJo/anyone else I've missed   I hope you;re enjoying the sunshine.

Much as it's lovely out there it's proving a menace with the choc and I'm falling behind for my big market next week. I sense a few late nights coming. I'll just have to do the housework instead   or maybe have a nap..... in the meantime, time for lunch so I'll catch you later.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - that stupid woman     im sorry you had that to cope with on top of everything else - how are you feeling about tuesday then? please try not to worry too much - you will be fine - just hope you can move on and start ttc again when you are ready - did Gideon give any suggestions to why this has happened?? - thinking of you    

Julia - was lovely to chat to you today, we managed to have a laugh too - that was good    

Rivka - hope you are ok sweetie  

Shelley - how did it go today?? xx

Cath - it must be a nightmare making choc is this heat - phew!!!

Tricksy - not many hours left now for you to wait - i so hope you can bring us and yourselves some fantastic news (no pressure!!!) i so want this for you      

Lisa - have sent you something in the post today, please let me know if it doesnt arrive- hope you are ok  

Loui - yes you will need dh around for tx sweetie - at least its not long to wait xx

Rachel - thinking of you xxxxx

Jojo - hope your ok sweetie  

Piepig - how you doing hun? you starting to feel any different on the meds?? when do you start stimms?? what will you be on do you know yet?? xx

Sam2007- hope you are well and Amy isnt too distressed by this heat - it can be hard for a baby to cope with it xx

Liz - how are you sweetheart?? and the lovely Faith? xxx

Right, must get on - got ds back   he gave me a big hug when we got home   now hes on his computer    teenagers!!

Love to you all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - i'm feeling relieved hun about tuesday. I mean now at least i know what's going on and when it will be done. Gidon just said that it is one of those things that is unfortuantley very common. I don't won't to get hung up on thinking why and if it might happen again. For now i want to let lose for a while. Got my bestest friends round tom night and then family on sunday and monday (dh's birthday) We will have tx again when i have had 2 af's. Glad DS is home, what a sweetie!! Enjoy the weekend hun, its going to be a scorcher!!

Tricksy - how you doing today hun?? Not long now. Sending you   by the bucket loads!!!

Shelley - can't wait to hear how you got on!!

Cath - hope you managed to crack on with some chocolate making hun!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm glad that at least you now know where your at and whats happening. I've been thinking about you all day   I've had a really great day. Did some barby shopping at Colemans   then went to Tesco and I made Si a curry for dinner. Then sat in the garden for 3 hours reading my book and catching some rays      went down the yard and gave Cropi a lovely bath and had a good yack to everyone down there. Got home just in time to finish off the curry and make it look like I've been busy before Si came home    

I am officially ****ting it about tomorrow, I have no idea how its going to go. I have no symptoms but I did get the implantation pinkness on Sunday so I have no idea at all. I feel sick everytime I think about it. I don't want tomorrow to come in some respects as I'm quite happy being ignorant at the moment!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cleo - Big hugs winging their way to you hun      Its so hard having to tell everyone and i really feel for you hun  Sorry you had to endure that STUPID receptionist    At least now you can move on - Hope you have a nice weekend hunny.  Will R have the time off with your next week?

Rivka - So sorry hun i don't know what to say but if you need anything at all please let me know I hope it happens for you soon hun so you can move on     I really feel for you   

Shelley - How did you get on today?

Tricksy - How did you get on chilling in the sunshine today it was horrible going back to work today   especially when S was off all day,  We have got a very uneventful weekend this one, we've got nothing planned at all,  the chances are though that it won't stay like that though.  What have you got planned for tomorrow?  Ohhhhhhhhhhh can't wait to hear your good news hunny   
I bet the nerves have started to kick in - S & I have everything crossed for you  

Emm - Ohhhhhhh i'm excited     What are you sending me in the post??  Enjoy your weekend with DS  

Loui - Sorry you can't get cracking this month,  Has Gideon explained why he's done a  U turn on using your own eggs now?  Also what vitamins is your DH taking,  I'd be interested to know as i need to get DH in tiptop form for our egg donation soon.

Rachel - Did you go to the wedding ?  How was things?  Hope your ok hun  

Julia - Hope your ok hun,  Have your got G running around for you?

Cath - Are you doing the run at the same place as Tricksy on Sunday - Hope it all goes well

Still not heard back from the clinic    

Have a great weekend everyone, enjoy the scorthio weather.

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -  i have everything crossed for you hun. It all sounds positive to me. It really will make my day when you get your BFP tomorrow. You deserve it so much. Glad you had a lovely day.

Lisa - yes dh coming with me tues and then i asked my mum to come babysit me on wednesday as DH has had so much time off and he's self employed. Can't believe the clinics abroad are taking so long to get back to you. I guess they have people from all over going there so they're very busy but sill an e-mail just to say they have your email and will respond shortly would be nice.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Its bad that they havn't come back to you yet. Can you resend the email to jog their memory?? Cath and I are doing our Race for Life at the same place. Hopefully we will be able to meet up but Cath will be ahead of me as I'll only be allowed to walk     I hope you have a good weekend. I'm not sure what is happening tomorrow. We have got to take my horse box back as I noticed that the back door was dented and I thought that it was the little oicks around here but when Si looked at the photos from the day he bought it the dent is there then!! Its not just up the road though its at Hatfield so a fair trek. Si is right that it'll be better to be busy IF we don't get the result we want but the time is fairly fluid. We are having a bbq tomorrow night, just the 2 of us and on Sunday of course I've got my race for life. Simon just says that whatever happens he wants to spend as much time as possible with me   

Cleo - I so so hope that we get a bfp tomorrow. I'll let you know


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,how is everyone this evening?well before i go on about me :-

cleo:-hunny im soooo sorry just cant belive this is happening to u,but at least now u have some closure,glad ur spending time with R and ur bestest friends,ru going to drink this weekend or after tuesday?well just u go enjoy urself hunny.im here for u any time day or nite. 

tricksy:-good luck for tomorrow hunny we have everything crossed for u,and u have been so good staying away from the pee sticks,im working alday tomorrow and out in the evening so wont get chance to see ur result so would u mind texting me?thanks hunny well have a relaxing evening.    

rivka:-how ru doing hunny?  

little moo:-hello my sweet how ru feeling now?hope ur not betting urself up any more.have u been enjoying the sunshine?. 


right now today ......well dont no why i got myself so worked up,it was not as bad as i thought,gidon was lovely(not bad looking for an older guy) he explaned eveything and i felt abit silly as i had loads of questions about 4 pages but he went through everything before i even asked the questions,dh sperm has not changed which i think bothered him abit but as gidon said he only needs to get a couple off good ones,but gidon wants to find more from doc corr about all the tests he done on G and the results,gidon kept going about my fsh levels being so high for a girl of my age ,but he is hoping that the last test was abit off a blip and hopes the next test will have changed,my scan was fine it was abit uncomfortable on the right side but he said everthing looked good,and he thinks our chances our good so we will see,as if got 4 weeks till my next period and then we get started on day 16 so its really not that long now so now just have to seat back and wait,then we sat with julia (she is so lovely i like her)but she is very quite speaking,she went through all the forms,and how to do the jabs ,and she even gave us some needels to practice with ,not on me on an orange.but she sugested that we go back before we start to go through how to do all the jabs,but when she got out the last one (trigger injection) she had the big needel on it and me and G just looked at eachother     but she laughed and said oh no u wont use this one and me and G was so releaved,we have more forms to fill in at home so that is that,now more waiting.so its count down now.we went for a lovely meal after at milsoms in dedham it was lovely and we had a good chat ,about everything.we both feel good but just pray to god it works.well think thats it.just quickly as we have got abit confused as to how long roughly do we dr and stimm for is it about 14 days?just trying to work everything out well thats it from me .take care .lots off love tu all im glad i have friends like u guys thank u.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just done my jabs and had my last clexane   I hope that someone is at Isis tomorrow so I can grab a few to get me over the weekend


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - tell us PLEASSSSSSSSSE im desperate to find out how it went sweetie pie  

Tricksy - hun i can imagine that ignorance is bliss - it such a worrying time - i soooooo hope you get the bfp you and S deserve      

Cleo - im glad you are sounding quite positive - go have a few    at the w/end hun - it may make you cry but if you are with your bezzie mates they wont care - big hugs to ya    

Lisa - you will have to wait and see    - sorry that the clinic are STILL keeping you waiting - have you rung the at all or is all communication done via email?     that you get a response soon  

Shelley - YOU POSTED YET grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Did some barby shopping


Tricksy -read this and had to think twice about what you meant? thought you had been buying some dolls


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having a few vinos tonight.....feel quite sleepy now as had a glass with dinner!!

Come on Shelley we want to know!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- hope you can stay awake long enough to hear how Shelley got on!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Cleo- hope you can stay awake long enough to hear how Shelley got on!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cleo- hope you can stay awake long enough to hear how Shelley got on!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Crickey Shell, what are you writing War and Blinking Peace


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll get another drink and get comfy!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> I'll get another drink and get comfy!!


Oh good heavens - you will miss the post if you carry on drinking Cleo - hurry up Shell before Cleo gets PLASTERED


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

might be too late


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

WAKE UP CLEO


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can i get anyone esle a drink while we wait??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't normally but i can't handle the suspense.............yes please zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Yes Please a G and T  

Come on Shelley - see how important you are - we are waiting for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Drink all round then (Cleo passes Double G &T's  to lisa and EM)  ...............hiccup....... excuse me


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Drink all round then (Cleo passes Double G &T's to lisa and EM) ...............hiccup....... excuse me


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

go back up guys ive posted....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll have a double water please


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> go back up guys ive posted....


Where?? or am i being


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Double water with extra lemon slices for  you Tricksy!!

Shelly - can't beleive you posted and we didn't notice as it was an edit!! Well it all sounds positive to me. yes Julie is very quiet, makes i difficut to understand sometimes but she is lovely. The big needle for the trigger injection is the one me and tricksy have been putting in our bums each night! Glad it went well hun, full baby making ahead!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shell - Well done hun it all sounds really good     D/regging can be 3 weeks and stimming normally 2 i think?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell edited her post and added it all in   

Shelley - See I told you   Gidon is nice isn't he.  woohooo you will be starting very soon. You normally down reg for about 2 weeks have your baseline scan and then you stimm for around 14 days xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok - now i found it   woo hoo - full steam ahead then Shell - that is fandabidozi, im really thrilled for you sweetie - Gideon and Julie are both lovely and im so glad they talked you through everything - im really excited for you darlin


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> The big needle for the trigger injection is the one me and tricksy have been putting in our bums each night!


Yep Cleo and I have a great big prick in our bums every night LOL


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

u guy are so funny sorry dont no what happened to my post earlyer.well u all no now its nice to no im loved.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - you are loved baby  

Right im going now


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going too. I'll let you all know in the morning whats happening


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck Tricksy     

Nighty Night ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck Tricksy darlin - sleep well


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you guys been having a party without me?    

Well done Shelley, I am glad you felt comfortable there and are now officially on the road to having a baby! What was the new refurbished Milsom's like? When I was first pregnant with James the owners of that were patients at the Oaks and they gave me loads of baby stuff like a crib, pushchair etc which was nice.  

Tricksy, I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and get some good news tomorrow. Let's hope we can have another virtual party tomorrow night to celebrate for you! 

Emma, thanks for your call today. It was nice to have a laugh and take my mind off things for a while.

Cleo, I will be thinking about you on Tuesday and hope that things turn out ok and you can move on and fall pregnant again soon. What an insensitive cow on the ward! You should put in a complaint - she will learn then not to speak without thinking. 

Well, I have been getting some pains tonight which I am concerned about. I am trying to ignore them as I don't fancy spending hours up the hospital getting checked out, but if they persist I will go up tomorrow.   I will let you know what happens.

Have a nice evening everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

SWEET DREAMS TRICKSY,OH ME AND JULIA HAD A REAL LAUGH ABOUT PAT BOUNE.I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR U MY SWEETIE.XXXXX


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck Tricksy!!!! yes hun i miss the prick in my bum twice a day      

Shelley - love ya hun!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia -      if they get worse go up the hospital hun! You need to make sure you're both alright. I'm sure you'll both be fine. You've had a rough few days and things just need to calm down. you rest up and get G doing all the work


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - Hope everything is OK.  I hope it is just the stress that is bringing them on but even if it isn't I do believe aches and pains are very normal at your stage.

Shelley - Glad you are a step nearer now.

Tricksy - I am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.  By the way, bloating was one of my early symptoms.

Loui - I've been reading your posts but confused about your situation.  What was it that made you decide to cycle again at the ISIS after your consultation at the ARGC?

Everything is fine with me and Amy. She has changed so much.  Yes I am enjoying the sunny weather but it is a nightmare trying the keep the sun off her when we are out and about.  None of those sunshades seem to work.

As for me I am feeling totally back to normal other than the extra 1-2 stone I am carrying!  It has been 3 months now and none of it is coming off so beginning to feel very fed up about that.  

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DH won't kiss me cos i have red wine lips    Only want one little  


Hi sam - glad to hear you're feeling abck to normal. you'll lose the weight hun, summers here and that makes it easier.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Cleo -   about today at Stanway's, what an insensitive cow   Glad you are feeling more settled now you know what is going on and soon you'll be able to move on. 

Tricksy - lots of     for tomorrow, I so want it to work for you, that's be fab!!!

Loui -   about having to delay the cycle, but hoping it gives DH's swimmers time to get tlc.

Shelley - glad you have such a positive time at ISIS, they are indeed very nice. You did make me laugh about the big needle    DH nad me had the same reaction when we first saw it. You are now on your way to having your baby!  

Cathie - thanks sweetie for coming over and the lovely orchids, pity we missed you, but it was really good to have a long chat with you today, hope Daisy and Honey are happy now they got their feed!

Lisa - hope Czech are geeting back to you soon! Enjoy the easy going weekend.

Em - you've lost so much weight I see on your ticker, 4lbs, wow! Well done girl. Enjoy your weekend with lovely DS.

I was getting more and more stressed about waiting for the m/c to happen. Cleo, I really don't know how you coped all these weeks, I almost went mad in just 3 days ... So I decided to call the hospital and discussed it again, and after long to-ing and fro-ing they called the cons and he said that he's happy for me to have a d&c. I need to call on Monday morning to confirm when this can be done. I am feeling better now, I really want to be able to have a conclusion to this painful time and not be in a limbo.

One good news is that my mum is coming over for a week to stay with us (they live abroad). I didn't want to ask her to come now because of dad's cancer tx but they said if it's only a week it's okay, and my sister will keep an eye on him. Mum is looking for tickets now and wants to come as soon as possible, it will be really lovely to have her around while I'm getting over all this.

So feeling positive for the first time since Wednesday. I still have to come to terms with not being able to give birth to my own child, because I know definitely now it's the end of the road. But I'm positive we will have our family in another way if this is what is meant to be.

Have a good weekend everyone. You did make me laugh with your drinking party earlier on , seems I missed a good thing there.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - glad you called the hosp hun and they can get you in. I go in tuesday pm. If you fancy some company Monday i'll come over if you like??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I know it's been a while but just wanted to have a quick post.....

Cleo~ I'm so very sorry for how things have turned out hunny   as the other girls have said though it's good to know where you stand and i guess now u can move on    

Julia~ Sorry your having some pains hun, i have pains sometimes too.... like a ache where things are stretching ect. Sometimes if i cough it's quite sore but we have a doppler and listen to H/B every few nights so  know everything is o.k. Have you thought about getting one?

Tricksy~ Wishing you all the luck in the world babe for tomorrow                      Will be checking in to hear ur good news   

Shelley~ Glad things went well today, all sounds positive  

Rivka~ So sorry to read about ur M/C     Hope that mon goes as well as possible for you and gives you some closure  

Well we have our next scan in a week on the 16th.... can't believe we've reached 15wks already!!! just seems to be flying by  

Hope everyone else is doing o.k??

Sam xxx

Hope everyone else is o.k


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - goodluck for tomorrow   I will be on at 6am as will getting up then to do my sniff anyway, so I expect an early post from you with your good news.  goodluck with the race for life sunday.

SamOTM - wow! 15 weeks already, that has flown by!

Shelley - glad to hear everything went well today, not long till you start now.  how come you start on day 16, I thought most people started either day 21 or day 1/2 ?? confused  

Cleo - glad you have  date for the d&c, and I notice you've been making the most of being able to drink tonight, good on you, you deserve to let your hair down after the last few weeks

rivka - I'm glad that they have agreed to book you for a d&c rather than leave you waiting for a m/c.

Sam - great that Amy is doing well, can I post that photo yet??

Julia - I hope the twinges are nothing and that everything is ok

em - have a great weekend with DS!

Lisa - hope the czech clinic gets back to you soon

loui- hope you've managed to sort out dates with ISIS and that you've been able to pay before the price goes up

Rachel - hope you are Ok?

cath - good luck with the race for life on sunday.  I didn't sort out things with bourn as I couldn't be bothered, I'l ring them next week though hopefully.

I'm off camping this weekend, so other than my brief pop on at 6am tomorrow (I will be waiting tricksy!) I won't on again until at least tuesday evening.  Hope everyone has a fab weekend.

love to all

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ Sorry hun have been so busy... will get DH to do that CD this wkend and get it in the post asap   hope thats o.k??

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

SamOTM - no worries, I've actually been given a copy by someone else.  Thanks for the offer though anyway xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry hunny   How are you finding it though?? I remember the first couple of times i listened to it i dozed off by the end   

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

No need to apologise.  I like it, its much better than the one I originally listened to.  the first time I listened to it I cried at the bit where she says about letting go of all the worries and things that might be hindering you conceiving, just made me realise that I will be a good mum and I don't need to worry about how I'll cope etc.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

oh man tell me about it!!! It def releases all the stresses ect and lets it all out   Good luck babe  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thankyou    keep in touch


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Will do hun   your only down the road so will have to hook up some time  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Definitely.  you know where I live


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - here I am waiting!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig:-hi hunnny hope ur ok,im starting on day 16 because my cycle is very short and abit irregular so think thats why.

cleo:-u to hun.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning Shelley, thanks for the explanation, not long at all now till you start....about 6 weeks I think from what you said. How're you feeling about it?


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I am sorry it has been so long but I have not felt strong enough to post or in the right frame of mind, this has been selfish as you have all been there for me and I have been absent through you treatments, for that I appologise. 

I will attempt personals, sorry in advance if I miss any one  

There seems there was such a high on here and now so sad   

Cleo - I am so deeply sorry that it has worked out the way it has, it must be heart breaking and hard for you and DH. It just seems your dream is in your hands and it can still be taken from you, I am thinking of you and sending loads of    . I hope Tuesday comes and goes quickly for you so you can at least start the process of healing and look forward to your plans!    

Rivka - Again I am so sorry for you like the others I really thought this was your time, will you have a follow up with the hospital, if you do I hope that you can get some . Thinking of you    

Rachel - I am sorry this was not your time hun     hope Gideon has some ideas at your follow up as to what they can do next time, sorry I missed your tx, did it go according to plan or will there be changes for next time   Thinking of you too   Hope you had a nice anniversary although with this going on may have been hard   

Julia -    I am so sorry for what you are going through, it is so hard to get there then there is all this heartache and worry. You should not feel bad for having the test you were doing what you thought best for your family. I hope things are calming down now and it is all OK     

Tricksey - good luck today for your BFP -   for you that we can have some good news     

Piepig see youhave started sniffing, hope this is going OK for you, great you have final started and sending loads of      

Shelley - not long for you now      

Cath - looks like your busy as ever! Do you ever stop   How are you getting on, have you decided on your next tx yet, will you stay at the ISIS or try elsewhere?

Loui - Hope you are OK, I think I remember reading you are going to have another go with your own eggs? Are you staying at the ISIS or going to another clinic?

Sam2007 and Liz - Hope you and the little ones are all OK.

Reikilisa - Hope you are OK, I read you had a consultantion at the ISIS, sorry it was not the best news, how are you getting on with your plans?

Em - good on you for the weight loss going in the right way, well done hun  

Good luck to all of you doing the Race for Life on Sunday  

Well I think that covers everyone, sorry if I missed anyone  

News from me, well we had a follow up at the hospital to discuss the ectopic and a follow up at the ISIS. We were told by Gideon that this was just bad luck (story of our lives it seems) if it had been in the right place he did not think we would be having the conversation! He is still puzzeled why I bleed in 2ww as I was upped to 100mg of gestone this should not be a progestrone issue, he has said he does not feel any issue testing is required and had a LONG meeting where he explained why which was great (he did comment he was glad to answer all the questions but implied was a bit of a grilling, glad he had done his research  ) Anyways he has refered me back to hospital and recommened a hystoroscopy (spelling)(looked going private but £1600 which is money we need for FET so may have to wait, see how long the list is), we have an appointment come through for 22nd May (our wedding anniversary   ) to see MArfleet, hoping this is to discuss the op. We did have a shock DH sperm count has declined dramatically in 2 yrs from 6mil it is now 1mil they want to look at this and are talking of doing a back up sperm freeze in case it is testicular failure   This is worrying and need to chase this up, never easy is it    
Well we have a holiday booked going 6th of June to Crete so will do this and hopefully hyst will be soon after that then we will go for the FET, I will get there     Gideon did say he did not want us to go to another clinic (must have got the vibes) as he is sure I will be sucessful and he wants our success on his books so makes me feel better about it and will stay at ISIS at least for FET!

Anyways, sorry been so long, I am going to try to keep posting, is there a meet arranged at present, would love to see you all again even if it is for one massive communal cry        

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Spangle - good to hear from you, and you seem to be getting further with your consultation which is good. Sorry about the bad results' with DH's swimmers   hope the freezing option helps. When I had hysteroscopy I did it private, but it was only about £300. Having said that, my NHS appt arrived just weeks after I did the private procedure, so I hope you will not have to wait long now, makes sense to save for fet. I will ask at the hospital to have an analysis of the baby tissues but not holding my breath, I had it once and they found nothing, still worth a try.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

God afternoon you gorgeous lot!!               What a lovely day!

I woke up feeling a bit worse for wear this morning   haven't had a hang over for a while and dh thought it was hilarious!!     Just dropped him off on the golf course and i'm going to get the bbq stuff ready for when my friends come over, can't wait.
Spangle - welcome back hun.

Tricksy -   thinking of you hun and hope you're ok.

Hope everyone esle is ok?? Enjoy the sunshine. I'm making the most of my good mood and hope it lasts.

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - It's so good to hear from you. We were worried about you after all you went through.   Not being here wasn't selfish at all. We all need our time outs from time to time. The holiday sounds good. 

How's everyone else. I'm shattered havin done a party for 9 10 year olds. I wouldn't recommend making chocolate in this weather. Half the stuff wouldn't set but thankfully I'd stopped on my way there to pick up some fruit to dip. Going to put my feet up for a little bit before I get on with some jobs. Hopefully have some friends coming around for tea then I need to rest up before the race tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, this is going to me a me post I'm afraid

Hope that you've all enjoyed the sunshine today. As most of you know already (apologies for the text at 6.45 this morning  ) we didn't get our positive this morning   to say that we are devastated is an understatment. I really thought that although I didn't have any real symptoms I did have some little ones this was our time and our dreams were going to come true. I was shocked this morning when I kept looking at the test and the longer we waited I knew that it was going to be a negative. I havn't taken any drugs today at all and in fact at this very moment I am a little sloshed   I will test again on Monday, just to torture ourselves but I know that with blasts we should of got a positive this morning. I did try to ring Isis but the answphone was not on so I couldn't get the mobile number. I know that they will just tell me to carry on with the drugs til Monday and test again, but I just can't put myself through it. I have cried most of the day and don't want to speak to anyone in real life. I've spoken to my Mum, Dad and Nan and managed to make all of them cry as I've been getting myself in such a state   

I really don't know where we go from here. I don't think that either of us can even contemplate another cycle, either now or in the future. We may change out minds, I don't know, but the way I feel now I just can't cope with it again, nor can Simon.

Well I am going to go and continue to get totally sossled. I have got my Race for Life tomorrow so fingers crossed I don't have a hangover!! 

Lots of Love to you all and thank you for all of your help, love and support

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -    So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Tricksy - I was so sad to read your text yesterday morning   Take care of yourself now. I understand you feel devastated and this is natural. But don't make any decisions now about what you will do in the future, at least give yourself a few days to get over the shock and pain of now. Hope the race makes you take your mind off things for a few hours. I'm here if you want anything  

Cathie and Tricksy - good luck with the race, sporty girls!! Go for it   Now I see that I could have gone for it with you after all   

Cleo - hope you had a lovely day with your friends yesterday, take care of yourself   Doesn't the sunshine help coping with thins? I feel so, too.

Had friends coming over yesterday and we had some mezze food in the garden, the lovely weather does cheer me up. They don't know about what happened (hardly no-one knows I was pg, this is how I wanted it) which was good most of the time because it was taking my mind off things, but towards the evening I sometimes felt sad and resentful that the world just goes on as normal (silly me). 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, make the most of the sun - I know I will do too.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - sweetheart, please dont worry about the early text, i just wish it could have been better news - im not surprised you are both devestated, this is so cr*p - i guess its too soon for you both to be thinking about another cycle - you may have different feelings a little while down the line. We are here for you hunny, im just so very very sorry       - good luck today with your race for life  

Cleo - its lovely to hear you are feeling alot more positive sweetheart  

Cath- good luck today, hope its not too hot for you  

Rivka - im glad that the hospital have changed their minds and will perform a d&c, it will be so much better than the waiting to m/c im sure - hope it goes ok  

Spangle - hello hunny, its so lovely to see you on here again - im sorry things have been so tough for you, i hope you will stick around now and allow us to support you. Will they test dh's swimmers hun to see whats happening? im not sure what they test for. Good for you booking a holiday - you both deserve it   

Piepig - hows the d/regging going hun?

Shelley - not long now - woo hoo, so excited for you xxx

Sam2007 - good to hear that you are ok and everthing is back to normal all though you have a few pounds to loose - i still have some to loose from my ds - and he is nearly 14!!    - im sure you will loose it quicker than i have!!

Loui - how are you?

Rachel - thinking of you hunny  

Liz - where are you sweetie? i miss your posts xxx

Lisa - how is your weekend? have you got dh around more now the footie is over?? hope you are ok  

Julia - how are you feeling hunny? thinking of you   

Right im off to the gym   - had my mum over for a bbq last night and had a few glasses of wine, been really good and not drinking any where near as much now - but still need to burn off the excess calories  

Enjoy the weather - it is b e a utiful - (in the words of Bruce Almighty!!!)

Lots of love
Emms xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Tricksy - i just wanna give you a big hug hun     I'm so so sorry     its just so sh!t!!!!!!! Its so hard telling everyone too as soon as i have to tell my Mum thats it     Take time hunny and don't even think about decisions yet its all so raw at the moment,  We are all here for you    Hope the run goes well today and at least you havent got a hangover  
Steve keeps asking about Si and if he wants to talk i think he has Steve's number.

Cath - Good luck for your run today too 

Cleo - How did you evening go with your friends - Hope you had a good time

Rivka - So glad the docs have had a change of heart and that you will have the D & C,  i really think this is the best way i've never had it the other way so i don't know.  Its no wonder you feel angry and resentful hun about things your dreams have been shattered but life carries on as normal for everyone else     

Spangle - Really good to see you posting again hun,  I'm so sorry you have been through all this but am glad now that you are looking forward and going to be cycling soon.  Sorry about Dh' swimmers i hope you get some answers about that soon.  I bet you can't wait for your holiday - where abouts in Crete are you going?

Em - How was the gym?  Your so good!  Glad you had a nice BBq with your Mum are you enjoying having Ben home?  Or is that a silly question 

Little Moo - How are you feeling?  Have the pains eased?

Rachel -    

Shelley/Piepig/Sam/Liz - Hi hope your all having a good weekend 

We are off to chelmsford later to get DH some holiday clothes but have had my orders to be back in time for DH to watch the footie on the TV 

Byseeeeeee Bye
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
have had a really busy few days until now so haven't had a chance to post but thanks all of you for your messages of support over the last few days   .  Sadly though although I did test again on my official test date and also again this morning (due to ISIS advice to carry on on with Gestone for two more days and test again) but I have had two more BFN's so know it is now time to give up.  Strangely after I had the bleed last Tuesday all my A/F symptoms have practically disappeared but I think I can be pretty sure now that any chance of a late implanter is now over and will stop taking the Gestone tonight.  Have felt reasonably OK though the last few days but think that once AF comes then that will be when it will really hit me.  On the positive side though it meant that I could have a couple of glasses of wine on our wedding anniversary and also lots at the wedding we went to Friday so that was good.

Tricksy -     I am so sorry to hear your news - I had hoped that at least one of us would get a BFP and can imagine how you must be feeling right now especially after telling your family - I just haven't been able to tell anyone yet except my sister who rang and directly asked me.  I hope that your race for Life goes well today and isn't too bad timing for you while you are going through this.

Cleo -   I am so sorry to hear your news but think you are being amazing by trying to take the positives from what has happened to you and hope that you can hold on to this during the next few weeks and that it won't be too long before you get pregnant again and for good next time.  I will be thinking of you on Tuesday and hope the procedure goes quickly and will be able to have some closure on this nightmare after that.

Julia - how are you doing?  I hope that your twinges have now gone away and that all is well with your pregnancy   .

Rivka -   still thinking of you at the moment and I think you have made the right decision to have the D&C - mentally it just can't be good for anyone to sit around just waiting for everything to happen otherwise and it is lovely that your Mum will come over to look after you afterwards.  Just hold on to the fact that you can have a family member in other ways what ever happens and I pray that this will help you get through this horrible time.

Loui - sounds like you've made a good decision to wait a month to start tx and get DH's test results in first and let all the vitamins kick in - in the scheme of things a month won't make much difference - I hope that the ISIS charge you the current prices though and not next month.

Lisa - it's a bit rubbish those clinics are taking so long to get back to you, especially the one with the shorter waiting list - I hope you get some joy on that front soon.  Hope too that you got Steve some nice clothes today for your hols - I find the pressure of a football match will always make men pick something out quickly   !

Shelley - that's great that your consultation at the ISIS went so well especially about the feedback from Gideon about your chances being good- the countdown now begins to your tx   .  I have to say though I didn't really think of Gideon as an "older guy" but that must be a sign of my age I think   !  Milsoms in Dedham is lovely - DH took me there once and we really enjoyed it.

Sam2007 - just remember it took you over 9 months to put on all your pregnancy weight so it is not suprising you haven't lost it in 3!  I am sure it will come off in time especially when Amy starts to crawl and you're running around everywhere after her!

Spangle -   it is so good to see you back on here and it is nice to hear that you are feeling a bit mentally stronger now - don't worry about not being on here for a while though - I think we all understood how difficult everything was for you and that it what was what you needed to do. I am also really pleased to hear that Gideon was so positive about your future chances of tx being successful and hope that you can get everything sorted with Dr Marfleet to start your FET soon (with a lovely relaxing holiday in between that is) and also that they can do something about your DH's sperm.  In regards to my consultation I strongly suspect that when I see Gideon after my AMH test results which I got before this cycle he may suggest using donor eggs for further tx but we will see - my own feeling is that compared to my previous two cycles where I got far more eggs, the short protocol did not work well for me at all so it may be worth giving it another go with my own eggs first before I go down that route but having said that I don't know if I feel strong enough to have another go at the moment especially if our chances are poor but a bit of time may change my mind about that. 

SamOTM - nice to see you back too - hope your scan goes well next week.  Have you sorted any plans out for your wedding yet?

Debs - have a good time camping this weekend- it's lovely weather for it and I am glad to see you are not letting your tx get in the way of things!

Cath - I don't envy you doing that chocolate party in this heat - hope all goes well today for you in your race  .  

Emma - glad to see that your diet is still going well and you are keeping up with the gym.

Cath/Loui and anyone else - are you still on for another dog walk this week after work?  6pm plus would be fine with me any night except Wednesday and Thursday and not Tuesday the week after that. 

Well 'hi' to everyone I have missed, hope all is well.  I'm off to have my first run in nearly 3 weeks now (must be mad in the heat I know but I am hoping it may bring on AF and also it is a good destressor for me),

take care everyone,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - what can i say hun, i'm so very sorry. Life is just not fair and infertility sucks. I just don't know what to say. I can understand why you've had enough. What we go through emotionally and put our bodies through is tough, let alone the expense of it all. Me and Dh are here for you if you want a chat or some company, just don't ask DH to do a bbq (i'll explain below). Sedning huge hugs your way hun. You have been a huge support to me over my last cyce and i want you to know i'm here for you   Hope Race for life goes well, put on plenty of sunscreen!!


Rachel -     Just went to send you huge hugs hun. Its awful having to test again and knowing deep down thet its going to be a no. That's whats been hard these last few weeks, we have had to carry on with the gestone when we knew there was no point. Just poing through the motions. Glad you had a lovely wedding anniversay.

Rivka - i think a d&c is best hun. when i went on friday they gave me a leaflet about miscarriage and it said for a missed miscarriage its best to have a d&C as otherwise it can take a while and be very painful. Got your text, wasn't sure if you were going to work or not. Take care hun.

Julia - are you ok hun?? haven't heard from you on here. Hope everything is going well  

Lisa - another day shopping, lucky you!! Have fun.

CAth - good luck today hun!! Hope you have sunscreen on, its a scorcher.

Well we have had more drama!! we had our friends over last night and dh was doing the bbq (a gas one) i was in the kitchen when i heard a whooshing noise and we all knew it was coming from the gas bottle. The valve had come loose. Quickly Dh tried to reconnect it and WHOoSH it caught light and engulfed him in flames!!! He jumped back and thankfully he was on fire but his arm was burnt and hair singed, even his eye lashes   i was so worried. Anyway it caught the bbq alight which is right next to the wooden fence and near the house   . Plus we had the added thing of the gas bottle which we were sure was going to blow. We all ran and i grabbed the phone to dial 999 but DH switched the electric off which turned off the phone before i got connected. So i ran to my neighbours screaming for them to call the fire brigade. It was awful. Luckily the gas bottle was nearly empty so it stopped letting out gas quickly and the fire went out on its own before they got here. We let them come anyway as we were all very shaken. 2 fire engines arrived   and i felt so bad. but they said we were right to let them come as we had no way of knowing what would happen. They checked it over and dh and then went on their way. They really do an amazing job. So after that we were all pretty shaken, i was so worried about dh. Seeing him like that scared me and didn't stop hugging him all night.  Needless to say we won't be having anymore bbq's!!!


Got dh's brother and wife (the pregnant one) over today. Not sure what that will be like but i suppose i can't hide from them forever.

Love to everyone

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -     what a story- no wonder you wont want another bbq - you did do the right thing calling 999 cos the firefighters know how to handle gas cylinders and can make things safe. They always send out 2 engines to any job so dont worry about that, you are all ok thats the main thing   

Rachel - good to hear from you, im glad you managed to have a good weekend 

Lisa -    yes it was a silly question about ds   - its not easy going to the gym with it being so hot at the moment, but its gotta be done   - i hope mr postie has something for you tomorrow   

Tricksy/Cath - hope you have both got on ok today - i dont envy you in this heat  

Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon. 

Cleo - you poor thing with the bbq. That's v scary. 

Angel - how was the gym.

Rachel -   

I might be able to do Thurs evening as I'm on an early. Just need to check there's nothing else on as we have our busiest fair at the weekend. The following week we're both off all week so can do any time for walkies.

Tricksy - lovely to see you earlier. well done. That was soooo hot   

Rivka - also lovely to see you. I can't believe that we crossed paths like that but a very nice surprise.

I'll come back to finish in a bit. I'm a bit knackered and a bit smelley now. But v chuffed to have done it and managed to jog about 90% of it. Admittedly it was a very slow jog but it's the principle of the thing. Thanks for all your support. I'm off for a shower and a fat girls lunch now.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Well were back from the shops and Dh picked his holiday in record time..........urmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why   I'm going back in again on Thursday for me and have two birthday pressies to get as well......the credit card is hot hot hot!!!

Emm - I'm excited what have you sent in the post to me?? I can't wait till Monday evening to see what it is 

Cleo - OMG!!!!      You poor thing how awful,  I bet thats put you of bbq's for a while.......what did you end up eating in the end?  How scarey!!!!! Luckily you had company with you.

Cath - Well done on the race and well done for jogging 90% in this heat   

Tricksy - How did you do honey?  Big hugs coming your way     

Rachel -  How was the wedding?  How do you do a 3 mile run in this heat  

I'm off to sit in the garden now
Hope you've all got your suncream on
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

This is just a quickie - will come on later and do all the personals. I just wanted to send love and hugs to Tricksy. I can't believe you have got a negative. You both so deserve to be parents, it breaks my heart. Please carry on seeing Brenda. I hope she can work a miracle for you.     G and I are thinking about you and S and hope you are okay. 

Cleo, OMG your poor hubbie! That sounds SO scary!! Is he going back to using a BBQ with coals in the future, or will he stay well clear from now on? We were just considering buying a gas one but this has scared me!

An awful thing happened last night. G has some friends in Southend who had invited us over for the weekend. Well, we were not going to go but in the end decided to, and we went out to a restaurant last night with a few more friends. Whilst there one of the women got a call to say to get over to her sister's house, as she had committed suicide! It was so awful, the poor girl. We were all so shocked. 

Anyway, will be back on later. Cath and Tricksy, is it too late to sponsor you for the RFL? Well done both of you, especially in this heat. I will try the RFL website to see if I can still do it but if not will give you some money when I see you.

Hope everyone is okay xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bloody Hell Julia - that is shocking     how awful for everyone - man i dont know what to say


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - OMG poor hubby, you must of both been terrified. I have never heard of that happening before. Thank goodness he is ok. Jeez, that is terrible. I'm so glad that he is ok. Say Happy Birthday to R from us for tomorrow  

Julia - Blinking heck, how awful for your friends to get a call like that. Its so so sad. How are you feeling now? i hope that your pains have stopped now  You can still sponsor us both at....... thank you xxx

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/cathiebattersby

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny

Lisa - Thank you for all of your texts and support. I really do appreciate it so much. We must get together again soon, before you go away if we can. I'll ring you or you ring me this week and we'll book something in, maybe before you go away??

Em - Sounds like your diet is going really well. Don't worry about 1 or 2 glasses of wine, you can't deny yourself everything or you won't succeed. Your doing so well, you must be very pleased with yourself 

Cath - I was great to see you today. Thank you so much for waiting for me to finish. It was blinking hot wasn't it. We did it in 51 mins but we brisk walked and only ran across the finish line. Goodness knows what that picture is going to look like!!! I really really enjoyed it and we are going to do it next year for sure. Its so nice to feel good about what your doing.

Sorry I can't do lots of personals tonight, Si is just about to do dinner. I have had a much better day today. I really do think that the Race for Life today has put some things in perspective for us. Its made me realise just how lucky we are to have each other and to have a fantastic relationship. We will see what happens in the future xxx

Gotta go guys

Lots of love to everyone, I don't know how I'd get through without you lot  

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry REALLY quick as friends are coming over shortly.

Just wanted to say to Tricksey so sorry to hear your news hun, it never gets easier. Do not worry about making any decisions right now, concentrate on healing and when you are ready start thinking about what you want to do then! Thinking of you and DH and sending loads of big     

Cleo - OMG   glad you are all OK and it was not worse! Back to good old fashioned coal for you too hey  

Julia - my stomach turned just reading your post so can not imagine how it was for you all    

Well done for those who did RFL, sorry I did not sponser but I ahd already done the girls at work! It must have been a scorcher!

Will come back on and do a proper post, love to you all.

Spangle xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy / Rachel - Once again I am so sorry.  

Tricksy / Cath - Well done for completing the Race for Life in this weather.  Don't think I could have done it.

Spangle - Glad to have you back.  Sounds like the break did you good.  You are sounding really positive.  I didn't realise you had had an eptopic.

Cleo - BBQs are so dangerous. Glad that dh was OK though.

Julia - Hope you are OK now.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

we have had a lovely day with my bil and sil. It wasn't awful at all or awkward and i felt fine about it all so i was relieved. I don't want to end up bitter. DH enjoyed it too. I love him so much, yesterday made me so scared.

cath and tricksy - how amazing are you guys, well done!!

Spangle - glad to see you back posting hu. Yesterday has put us off bbq forever and if we ever do get another one it won't be gas!!

Julia - that is terrible hun, OMG. Really puts things into perspective. 

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Cleo - what a fright!! I'm so glad DH is okay. Good that you felt fine with BIL and SIL, you are such an unselfish girl  
Thanks for teeling me about that leaflet. How strange we are given conflicting advice! I now remember that 7 years ago when I had my 2nd mm/c (diagnosed on 12 wks scan) I already was in hospital for my d&c when it started naturally - now that was extremely painful and frightening, so I have even more reason to avoid this again. 

Tricksy -   Thinking of you. Glad the race made you feel better, the day after my scan I spent ages in the gaden weeding and pruning and it made me feel much better. Pity I missed you after the race - DH and me met Cathie by chance on our bikes  

Little Mo - what a shocking story   

Rachel -   thinking of you and so sorry that it didn't work out. Glad you managed to enjoy your weekend.

Cathie - it was lovely to meet you like that, such a surprise!

DH and me went cycling today, it's the first time I've been on my bike since was pg - it felt good. We had nice lunch in Wivenhoe, and took a long circular walk from there, and back on our bikes. 
On the way we met my boss and I was embarrassed because she said a few times 'how good it is you are okay now' (I took 2 days off work last week), and I didn't want to explain to her the circumstances with people around ... I said I'll talk to her tomorrow at work, but still I felt a bit like a fraud   
When we got back I had a lot of ironing to do (got the summer clothes out finally) and then I felt really ill - headache and feeling sick and weak. We think I just overdid it today, I feel physically fit, but things are happening inside so I am probably not as fit as I am used to be, if this makes sense. 

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka - Was your hysteroscopy really only £300?  That is amazing.  I have had 5 of them and the cheapest I paid was £1000 (I thought cheap at the time because I did under local rather than general anaethetic).  So now I am feeling very ripped off.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Sam2007 -   maybe I don't remember correctly ... But I know it was definitely under 1K. To start with they said it will be more expensive, but then suggested another consultant who was cheaper for some reason unknown to me (he was perfectly good). I also had it under local anaesthetic.

Called the hospital this morning, and it appeared they booked me in for tomorrow morning. Looks like they've decided to make a day out of it, because this is when Cleo is due in too  . Cleo, I'll text you soon.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo / Rivka - I hope that it is somehow comforting that you both go in together.  Probably want get on again until tomorrow so I hope all goes smoothly for you both.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - glad you have an appointment hun. I go in tomorrow afternoon at 12.30 so will probably see you in there. How sad that we will both be in there, but as sam says perhaps a comfort too. I'm sure you'll be too groggy by the time i see you hun so i'll only say hello if you're up to it.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tricksy - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I'm glad that you did the race for life yesterday which helped put things in to perspective for you  

Cleo/Rivka - I'm thinking of you both.

Shelley - I'm really glad that your appointment with Gidon went well. It looks like our cycles may overlap a bit at the end of yours - I think you'll be stimming when I start downregging (I will be DR'g for 3 weeks and stimming for 2). I think I start DR'g in the middle of June. You mentioned that Gidon was surprised at your FSH levels - what were they?

Cathie -well done for the rfl, sounds like you did it in a brilliant time!

Rachel - I'm thinking of you too and am glad that you are planning ahead for your next cycle, and that you were able to have a drink or too on your anniversary and at the wedding.

Any dog walkers - I'm free any evening - just let me know a time and place and I'll be there! Anyone else want to come along? Rivka, Cleo and Shelley - did you all say that you wanted to come along too? Friday Woods is a lovely location - or I think Rachel and I thought we should go nearer Cath this time? Cath - any ideas? 

Can't remember who asked me why I had chosen to cycle again at ISIS rather than ARGC? ARGC said that ISIS monitor us really well during stimms and that the only thing they would have changed last time was to keep me on 450 ius of puregon to bring on more of the smaller eggs (I think there were about 30 eggs in total, but only 16 big enough to collect). So, that and the fact that ARGC and ISIS basic prices were the same, but ARGC charge for extra blood tests and scans during stimms (about £700 in all), plus ARGC wanted to see me twice a day in the last week of stimms - which meant that I would also have to live in London for 2 weeks or pay about £200 to commute) ISIS still are the best clinic for us. ARGC are happy to take us if we have 1-2 more BFN's, and they said that they would do the Chicago immune tests on me but they believe that I have a 50-60% success rate on our next cycles and so they don't expect to see us!!!

loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui- your dog walking sounds lovely - if you ever fancy coming over ipswich way i would love to join you all, me minus the dog though   

Cleo/Rivka - what can i say to you both, does good luck tomorrow sound too casual?? i hope not cos i can assure you its anything but - just want you to know that im thinking of you both - its just such a sad time    

Tricksy - you and Chubbyhubby are so blessed to have each other - you clearly have a strong loving relationship - it can only help you through this hard time - i hope you are both doing ok - and well done for yesterday - i see you have raised alot of money - well done   

Cath - you have raised alot of money too hun - well done you too, i hope you arent aching too much today  

Jojo - i hope you are ok and little Issac is settling into your busy household, what do your boys think of him?? xx

Lisa -  

Little Moo Moo - how you doing sweetie - i hope you havent been trawling the internet winding yourself up again, i told you i would sort you out if you do - be afraid     

 - everyone else - gotta clear up from dinner and then off to the gym - this woman is obsesed  

DH and i hardly talking at the moment (since saturday) its horrible but he was a right **** to me, having a go about my past and saying lots and lots of cruel words that i find so hard to forgive him for, he hasnt even attempted to say sorry   - i wonder how long i can go on like this for, he can be the lovliest sweetest man on earth sometimes and then he turns into this monster, somedays i dont know what im doing here   its made even harder with B away cos he gives me something else to focus on, but at the moment im having to face the raw truth of it all, and im just not happy at the moment -   

Sorry, needed to get that off my chest.........sorry  

Best go
Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   sorry things aren't great at the moment.   You know where I am if you need anything. 

Rivka/Cleo -I hope tomorrow is ok.  

Tricksy - how are you doing today? I have sore hips (sound a bit of a granny) but not too bad otherwise. 

Loui - I can see why you're going with ISIS. The location is what is making me think carefully about where we'll go for any future tx. Are they going to go along with ARGCs suggestion that you stay on the 450iu?

I'm on a break at work so can't stay for proper personals   Not long to go, but then have choc to make. I've already done one load this morning but have a biiiig market at the weekend so can't afford to let up. Dh and I have next week off though which will be nice.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello

Em - thank you hun for my little package.......it was so sweet of you,    i havent listened to it yet but that stress spray is lovely!!  I think i might just use it as perfume its so nice     
Sorry your having problems with DH - Don;t want to upset you anymore but does he go horrible when he drinks?  You don't have to answer on here but with my Ex he got more psycho when he drank and was really really nasty its so hard hun but i lost all my confidence if you want to talk just give me a shout or pm me    

Cleo/Rivka - Really hope things go ok for you both tomorrow    Will be thinking of you both  

Tricksy - How are you doing?    Are you aching from the RFL?

Cath - Sorry your hips are giving you jip.  Are you and DH going away next week anywhere?

Loui - I get it now why your staying at Isis,  What vitamins have you got DH on?

Little Mo - How are you?  

Rachel -  

Debs/Shelley - Hope your both ok 

Still waiting for an email for one of the czech clinics.............  
love lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky tonight as haven't made tea yet and I feel a bit odd posting this after everything else but a strange thing happened yesterday - I was a bit of a saddo and after I posted I went back and looked at my pregnancy test sticks and amazingly noticed that the test I did on Friday had a very very faint positive on it but definitely there   - I'd done the test in a hurry as we had to get up early for the wedding so hadn't gone back and checked it but then the one I did yesterday morning was very definitely a negative and no second line   - so I showed it to DH who confirmed this and that I wasn't imagining things. So not knowing what to do I decided not to stop the Gestone and test again this morning and this time an even fainter positive line later appeared than the first one (so faint you had to squint to look at it - DH just described it as a faint scuff and brought me back to realitiy) but then I also started bleeding again this morning this time red blood and much heavier than before so now I think I may have been pregnant after all which was why AF had held off five days but it has just been a chemical pregnancy.  I called the ISIS and the person I spoke to (not Julie who always sounds lovely) just said to stop taking the medication (didn't even say sorry to hear your news which I was a bit peed off about as it just makes you feel like a bit of a number to them really, but maybe I'm being over sensitive) and arranged to book me in for a consultation next month. So now I am not quite sure how I am feeling -  a bit sad that things are over but at least it is one step further than ever before if that makes sense and gives me a bit of hope for the future.  Fortunately work today has been really busy so I haven't dwelled on everything too much.  

Cleo - OMG - sounds like your DH had a narrow escape on Saturday  .  Hope that he is OK now.  I'm glad it went OK with your B and SIL too.  Thinking of you for tomorrow  

Julia - what an awful thing to happen to your friend's sister - it is just so sad when things like this happen  

Tricksy - glad that the race has made you feel better about things, but still keep thinking of you  

Lisa - no suprise that you sorted Steve out with his holiday wear so quickly then!  Any news from the Czech clinics today?

Tricksy/Cath - well done to both of you for the race - that was a real achievement and hope you are proud of yourselves  

Rivka - what bad timing meeting your boss when you were out on your bike!  I am sure that she will understand when you explain though but also hoping that you will take things easy till all this is over now.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Loui - I had a couple of glasses of wine on our anniversary and then after my second BFN on the morning of the wedding I had loads of champagne which was free flowing all day (big mistake as I had a bad hangover the next day after a month plus of drinking nothing) which definitely helped me let my hair down and enjoy things more - I'm pretty good at taking solice in alcohol when I try  !

Emma -   I'm sorry things with you and your DH aren't good at the moment - hope that you are OK and remember we are all here for you and feel free to offload any time.

Dogwalkers - I can't do this Thursday I am afraid for the walk which is when Cath is free but any night next week except Tuesday should be fine.  Happy to go up by Cath if you can send directions.

Hello to everyone I have missed,
have to go now but back tomorrow,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Off to bed so only quick tonight, just wanted to send my wishes to Cleo and Rivka for tomorrow, hoping it is not too awful, thinking of you both   

Em - sorry things are c*** right now, take time to think about what makes you happy! I do not know if you have tried and sorry if you think I am out of line, have you thought of councilling, I have been having it since last failed tx, at a private place called Life force in Colchester, I am finding it great, helping me deal with IF and reletionships and my hormones how they effect me etc, it is ginna take time but it is helping to understand why I do the things I do and it is having a positive effect on my and dh reletionship and how we interact with one another as I tell him about it and helps him understand me too! Hope that is not out of order and no reflection on you DH had it before me and now my go as £35 per week bit pricey but it can be alot cheaper depends on how qualified the person you want to see is! The lady I see knows all about IVF too she is great!

Rachel - you flipped my tummy - thought it was gonna be a BFP after all! Sorry ISIS were not more sensitive, I think many of the girls agree most of them are kind and sweet but there is a distinct lack of understanding as to the enormity of any neg result     PS I find Alchol helps in many a difficult time........ 

Hi to everyone else!  

I spoke to ISIS today they do not want to do a sperm freeze apparently this is within acceptable variance! We have our appointment on 22nd at the general so then hope to make firmer plans.

Great to be back, I have missed you all  

Spangle xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A real quickie from me tonight I'm afraid  

Cleo & Rivka - I am sending you both all of my love for tomorrow, you will both be in my thoughts all day  

Cleo - I hope that R had a good birthday  

Em - I am so sorry that your having such a hard time again with hubby. I think that maybe Spangles suggestion of councelling may be worth a thought or two. I really don't know what to say that won't upset you anymore   you know me!!!! I'm here if you want a sounding board hun  

Rachel - I'm so sorry that you didn't get any sympathy from Isis today. I wish that you knew who you spoke to as you should complain, thats really bad and not normal for them. Simon rang them for me today to tell them that we got a negative and apparently they were really nice and sympathetic. I wonder who it was   as even the least popular person there seems to now be really nice   

Lisa - Sorry I havn't texted you/rung you tonight. I'll do it tomorrow  

Cath - my hips are hurting too today, not helped by the fact that I went riding this afternoon to 'ease' my muscles and hips out, well that didn't bloody well work   I'm not walking like a 90 year old   I've also split the skin somehow on the ball of my foot and its killing me, its so sore. Hope your getting on ok with the choc

Julia - How are the pains hun  

Ok guys, I'm so sorry to everyone that I've missed. I am so so tired I have got to go to bed. I'll try and catch up properly tomorrow.

Love you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Lisa - I wish they got in touch with you already! What a pain.

Tricksy -   hope you are okay.

Rachel -   sorry you came across an insensitive person. You are right to feel hope at having what seems like a chemical pg, of course I know it's devastating but as you said it's one step forward - hope I'm not speaking out of line here.

Spangle - glad the counselling is helping, and hope your appt on the 22nd gives you some useful advice.

Cleo - have a good night's sleep hun, hopefully see you tomorrow, hope we both cope with it the best we can. Glad your mum is coming on Wednesday, my mum is arriving Thursday night and will stay for 9 days which is great.

Cathie - glad you and H will have next week off, you need it, working so ard. Are you plannig anything nice?

Em - so sorry things are not going so well at the moment   It seems like you're doing a lot of thinking ... We are always here for you when you want to offload.

Loui - your reasoning about staying with ISIS makes sense, I hope they take on board the extra advice you got at ARGC.

Well, I had a very long day and I'm shattered. When I called the hospital this morning they said to come and do blood tests and a consent form today, so I went there with DH after work. We waited for almost 2 hours! Unfortunately they had emergencies (poor ladies). But I was getting really annoyed because I am permanently tired in the evenings - I sleep very little these days and wake up so early, and I need to be in hospital tomorrow for 8am. Then after 8pm the dr came, did the blood test, and said he can't do the consent form as he's not qualified for it (!) so I'll sign it tomorrow. Being in hospital today was very depressing.
So now I had a quick dinner and am trying to drink as much as possible before I go to sleep - tomorrow it's nil by mouth (because of the anaesthetic). Extremely tired so will go to bed now, hope I can sleep.


Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm afraid with the move and everything I am only reading and after 5 odd pages you chatter boxes!!!! I don't ge time to post. But I am thinking of you all.

Cleo, rivka.
I'm so sorry you have had to go through all this. Take care. xx

Tricksy/rachel.
Sorry to here your news. Know words will make it better I know. take care xx

piepig:
How is the downregging going when do you start stims?

Emm:
How is your ds getting on with the boarding? Do you get feed back from the school? Is that boy still snoring?

Spangle 
Nice to here from you hun. And that you have a plan for the future.

Loui:
How are you doing?

Shelley:
Wow not long till you start now. How your af behaves herself and comes on time.

Julia;
Sorry to here you have been getting pains it will be better when you can just feel bubs. Did you have the 4d scan?

Sam:
Glad Amy is doing well. Have you since the Shadeababe thing mothercare do blocks out all sun I found it great as otherwise you spend the whole time adjusting the brolly.

Sorry if I forgot you hope you are well.

Well I have a new walker in the house. Faith is walking every where now so cute!! I have finger prints everywhere!!! It's so nice now she can get out in the garden with out eating everything. House move went well we are now in and it's lovely so much more room.

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - thank you so much for your lovely replies about me and dh - its not easy for me to talk about it and i feel selfish what with everything else that is going on on here at the moment, but these are my feelings and i dont know who else to turn too. It helps that you dont know dh very well - all my other family and friends think he is so wonderful and say ooooh hes so good at this and that, but have no real idea of the monster that he can become, and yes mainly when he has had a drink   Maybe once we get to start talking properly i will suggest the councelling, im guessing you meant couples councelling, or would i be better going alone? only thing is i think he has issues too- when i was doing my councelling training, i had to do a case study and used dh and it brought up all sorts of stuff - think he is quite mixed up really  

Anyway enough of me...........

Liz - how lovely to hear from you, i bet its all eyes on Faith now hun, its lovely to see them first walking isnt it?? im glad you are settling into your new home. Ds seems to be settling in a bit now, thanks. Stay in touch xxx

Rivka/Cleo - thinking of you both    

Spangle - im so glad you are back too hunny, i hope we can support you like you do us - is your appointment 22nd of this month?? thats next week hun, which is good you can get some answers xx

Tricksy - hope you are ok sweetie - im thinking of you   

Julia - you all right hunny?xxxxx

Lisa - i am so glad you liked your spray, its easy to buy if you want anymore, just go onto the Molton Brown website - hope you are ok, and im sorry that you still havent heard from czech - how very frustrating, can you ring them??  

Rachel - good heavens your head must have been all over the place and then to get a response like that from ISIS is shocking   i hate hearing things like this from them - generally i have always had good expereinces with them   

Shelley - you ok sweetie? you were funny, keeping us all waiting the other night to discover that you had edited your post    you must have thought we were maddddddd xxxxx

Cath - tiger balm is good for any aches and pains - hope you are feeling better and hope the weather stays nice if you are off next week xx

Debs - how you doing, when is your baseline scan??

Must go, gotta go shopping -    to everybody else

Byeeeeeeeeeeee 
Em xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka/Cleo - I'm thinking of you both today 

Lisa - my DH is on the following Boots supplements a day: Vit E (800 iu), Vit C (2 x 800mg) and Omega Oils 3, 6 and 9. Boots have an offer of 3 for the price of 2 at the moment.

Rachel - happy to wait until next week for the walk.

We finally got the last results from Barcelona - and fortunately DH's blood karyotype test results came back normal. Phew. So, we will proceed as we had already discussed - cycle at ISIS with my own eggs, me on 450 ius at the start. BTW - someone asked whether Gidon would keep me on 450 all the way through as suggested by ARGC - he has replied and said that if my pool of FSH becomes saturated during stimms (like last time apparently), he will reduce the dose as he did before (seems that the 2 Dr.s have differences of opinion). DH will give his sample on the day as normal and we will go for 50:50 natural IVF and ICSI to see which ones produce better grade embryos, if we are fortunate to have enough eggies.
My other news is that I am going back to work. We had discussed it before and now that my PhD is in I have nothing to do all day except surf on the net, speak to you lovely ladies and walk the dog. After 7 weeks of this I got really bored so I applied and was accepted back into the Army on a 6-month committment - which was due to start next month in Colchester - but they want me next week now! So, I shall be back in uniform and working next Monday at the barracks in Colchester. It's going to be very wierd.

Loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been on for a couple of days. I have just been trying to sort my head out ... more of that later!

Louie, fab news that the bloods came back as normal and that you are going with ISIS again. At least going back to work will keep you busy and keep your mind on other things. Do they know you here in Colchester or will you be working with a new team of people? 

Em, so sorry to hear you have been having problems with DH. I agree, it is good that we don't know him and we can give an unbiased opinion (well, it will be biased cos we love and care for you and don't want him upsetting you  ) Tell him he will have lots of angry hormonal ladies to deal with if he upsets you again - and this in turn will upset our DH's so they will be mad too! He had better behave himself from now on ... or else! Seriously though, we are always here if you need us - goodness only knows, you have been there  for me, so I hope I can return to favour, should you ever need it. Take care xxx

Liz, well done to Faith - you will have your hands full now! She won't want to sit in the pushchair and it will take you forever to get anywhere! It is all good fun though. Can't wait to see her again, I bet she has changed since we last saw her.

Tricksy, I hope you are feeling okay. There is nothing really that I can say that is going to make any of this any easier, just that we are thinking about you and your DH. You are both such lovely people and deserve the best life can offer (I am looking for a baby to nick for you, okay?) ONLY KIDDING MODERATORS  

Rivka and Cleo, I am thinking of you both today, and hope your procedures are over quickly with no complications. Take care okay? It must be so awful for the pair of you, but I hope you can move on and be successful on your next attempts. Cleo, does Richard having any burns from his ordeal with the BBQ? Poor thing, I hope he has recovered. You two have been through the wars recently.

Lisa, ring the Czech clinics and tell them your friends are fed up of waiting! We need some good news!! Can you go for a short visit and arrange to view them, book yourselves treatment etc? I suppose you still have to wait for them to get in touch to do that - hope you hear soon.

Shelley, how are you today? Hope you are not too confused by all that IVF involves or scared by the thought of it. You will be fine, and you have the advantage of being so young too. Hope you are okay.

Cathie, you really deserve a break, I hope you and DH have a lovely week next week. Is the weather staying nice? I have heard it is going to get cooler for the weekend but hope it warms up again for you. Are you going away anywhere or just taking it easy at home? Is it Cressing Temple Barns time again yet or have I missed it? Will have to come and stock up!

Debs, hope all is going well for you too. How was the camping trip? You had a fab weekend for it. Hope you did not get too hot in the tent. We are going to sell our caravan as we have only used it 3 times in 2 years, but I am waiting for DH to advertise it (the summer will be over by the time he does  ) so if anyone knows anyone who wants a lovely 3 year old Sterling Europa 4 berth caravan
let me know!! Once that is sold I have my eye on a convertible car but DH needs a bit of convincing on that!!

Rachel, sorry you experienced a total insensitive cow at ISIS. They need to know about this sort of thing - do they still have the comments cards on the table at the top of the stairs? Perhaps let them know that way. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay.

Well, after a horrible few days I have come to a decision not to have any further testing and to leave things well alone.  I regret having the amnio but it is over now, and hopefully has not caused any problems (a search on the internet said it could cause clubfoot in babies, premature labour and various other things) so will just wait and see. The pains have eased, and the reflexology/Reiki is calming me down. I also saw on one website that tenting of the amniotic sac (where they can't get the needle through) could mean the bably has chromosomal problems, but if that is the case, we will just deal with it when the baby comes along. Sorry I have been such a miserable cowbag recently but I am going to try and be optimistic from now on. Thanks for being there for me, you are all so special.

Have a nice day everyone. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

just a quicky b4 i go in. Having to concentrate realy hard so i don't have aything to eat or drink!! Bloody starving. I hope i get it done quickly this pm.

Rivka  - i know you're already there hun. I hope it wasn't too bad and that you recover quickly and move on.

Em - sorry to hear abou you and dh.

Julia - glad you have come to some decisions hun. It sounds like a good one to me. Take care and i hope you can begin to njoy being pregnant, althugh i kow you probably will worry all the way through  

Loui - congrats in the job!! i know what you mean about sitting at home, all this time of sick has made me want to go back to work.

Lisa - thank you for your text hun.

Cath - hope you get all your choccollate done.

Liz - good to hear from you and glad the move is ok.

Tricksy - thinking of you and dh hun.

Spangle - seeing someone souds like a good iea hun and i'm glad its helped. I've often thought about it. What will they do at the general on the 22nd??

Love to everyone else i've missed. Better go   i suppose. A nice sleep then its over.....Catch up later

Love a very sad cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo/Rivka sending you loads of love and cuddles    

Julia - I think you have made a very wise decision, as long as you both agree with it, i admire you so much, you are much stronger than you think - i too hope you can try and relax and enjoy being pg     ps your not a miserable cowbag  - we understand   and thank you for your lovely words about dh

Will be back later for more personals
Love Em xxxxx

ps had a huuuuuugggggge argument with dh earlier, it cleared the air, i told him exactly what i thought of they way his was with me the other night and how his words hurt me when he has a drink. He apologised and told me he talks crap when drunk, i have asked him to sort it out, if he dosent then i cant see it getting any better - he got so upset and he says he dosent want to loose me, what could i say   thanks for all your support


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Angel - that is wonderful that you were pro-active and spoke to DH. Well done you.

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hello all, just a quickie...just got back from my camping trip which was fab but now have to unpack the car.

Cleo/Rivka - just want to say that I hope today goes Ok and that you are both recovering well.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well i'm back and everything went as well as could be expected. Not a pleasant experience but the staff are so lovely and dr was so kind. He said it went well and i should be feeling good in no time. I actually feel really good, just a few tummy pains but other than that fine. The dr said that although it was an ivf baby you never know you could fall naturally and the next 3 months is the most fertile time, so we'll give it a go. I'm sure we'll have lots of sex anyway as our sex life as taken a nose dive during tx. Also had to have a jab as i am Rhesus negative, it was in the bum but they did it when i was asleep. 


Rivka -   glad i managed to see you for a hug. Very wierd thought as we were both recovering!! Hope you feel better soon hun, thinking of you.

Piepig - glad camping was fab, you had the weather for it.

Angel -  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Cleo, glad it went well today. Let's all keep our fingers crossed that you are extremely fertile in the next few months! Which consultant were you under at the hospital today? I have blown you a few bubbles and hope to blow a few more to some others tonight - watch out everyone!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad it went ok today. 

Julia - ditto what em said about you not being a miserable cowbag. Glad you're feeling better about things. 

Em - I'm so pleased dh is starting to see how unhappy he makes you when he says those things after drinking. You're so brave for confronting him. 

Loui - congrats on the job. 

Debs - glad you enjoyed camping. Hope you have a nice relaxing evening now. 

Is anyone quizzing tonight? It's on Friends and Sex in the City so should be fun. 

Right, must dash - need to go and buy some smarties to put on choc bars. If anyone is bored and wants a job on Friday we have shedloads of choc to package..........tasting is part of the process


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening All,

Sorry another quicky!

Cleo - glad it went ok today and glad you were able to see Rivka and support each other, thinking of you both   

Julia - I think you have thought about it and made a good decision I hope all is well and works out, one thing is the internet is a great thing but can be dangerous as we read lots of things to worry us and ofen needless wory, hope you are Ok    

Tricksey and Rachel hope you are doing OK!

Em - glad you cleared the air with DH. Our councilling is individual not couples but couples is an option if you feel that it is better for you. I really recommend it it makes you think about yourself and the things you do!

Appointment on 22nd May is hopefully for Marfleet to agree to the hystoroscopy, aall through not sure but only next Thurs so not long to wait  

Hi everyone else I am really tired so sorry only brief!

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie so apologies to everyone I have missed.

Julia - I remember reading on here when I was preggers of a lady who went and had the amnio.  Same thing happened to her they couldn't get the sample for whatever reason.  She went back a week or so later and had it done and everything was OK with the baby.  I think it is quite common for this to happen and I am sad for you that it has caused you all this worry.

Cleo / Rivka - It is very sad (and almost unbelievable) that two of our ladies on this small thread are in having ERPCs on the same day.  Glad you were able to see each other.

Rachel - Sounds like a chemical to me.  I am sorry that the lady you spoke to was so insensitive to you.  I do wish that the ISIS did blood tests like other clinics because then you would have known for sure (to me it is important to know at what stage our cycles fail).  How do you feel about it now?  Does it make you feel a little more hopeful that it will work in the future or just sadder?

Emma - Glad you have cleared the air.

Liz - You are going to be kept on your toes now that Faith is walking!!  Believe it or not I had a Shade-a-babe delivered today.  Not sure what she is going to think of it (did you get one that is a complete cover)?  In any case I hear the weather is not lasting, probably we have had our summer now.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - im glad  you are feeling ok after yesterday sweetie - lets hope the next 3 months of   will bring you a little miracle - better get the dolphin out    

Rivka - hope you are ok too hunny  

sorry - will do more personals later xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo and Rivka, hope you are both feeling okay today after your ordeal yesterday. 

Emma, you have lost another 2lb!! Well done!! A friend of mine has lost nearly 6 stone and looks great. Keep it up, you will get there!

This is just a quickie, so will pop back on later. Hope everyone is okay.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Same from me!! I'm at work and just sneaked on for a quickie.

Rivka & Cleo - I hope that your both ok after yesterday    big hugs to you both  

Em - another 2lb lost woohoo you are doing so well, keep it up hun. oh and good on you for balling hubby out and letting him know how you feel. I hope that it did make him take a step back and realise   doesn't hurt every now and again does it   Hope your ok  

catch up later

Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all

I'm feeling really well in myself this morning so that's good. Mum is here looking after me but i feel fine. I feel sad when i think about what's happened, but to be honest i'm trying not think about it. Said a little goodbye to my jelly bean last night and hope that where ever she is (we had a feeling the baby was a girl) she is with Rivka's jelly bean, happy and looking down on us. Gone but will never be forgotton.  

Rivka - i hope you're feeling ok today hun  

Julia -   a few bubbles then!! Thanks hun.

love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Cleo -   glad you are feeling better physically and thanks for your text last night. I was glad I managed a hug with you, but yes what a weird meeting place ...Thanks for your lovely words about our babies, made me   

Em - glad you spoke to to H, sure it wasn't easy, but it's good he starts thinking about what he's doing. It sounds like he's ready to take some action, so I hope you can move forward.

PiePig - glad you had good camping trip.

Little Mo - I think you took the best decision, you are very brave and I admire you. Try not to worry (easier said than done), sure many ladies have amnios and babies are absolutely fine.

Loui - very glad H's blood tests are good. Going to work would take your mind of things I'm sure, is it a job you're familiar with or something completely new? Glad you are staying in Colchester  

Hope everyone else is fine.

I had the procedure at about midday yesterday. I had some complications afterwards (which I never had in previous d&cs) - apparently although the baby was 7 wks, the sac was still growing, so it was quite large because I was 10 wks yesterday  , After I came round and was back in the ward I started to have strong and very painful contractions. It took them about an hour and a half to sort me out and find the right medications to stop the contractions. DH was brilliant, giving me massages to try and ease the pain and saying comforting things although he was scared stiff. I love him so much. 

If medications would not have helped they said I would have to go back to theatre, so they can open me up and see what's happening! Thankfully this was not needed and I manged to be sent off home last night. I'm now signed off for 2 weeks. Last night I was shattered and quite sore, but slept a lot so when I woke up this morning felt better in myself, still very weak though.

When I woke up from the procedure I immediately felt sad about the lost baby, but afterwards with the pain I just forgot all about it ... This feels sad, but I guess it could be expected. DH and me had quite a traumatic time, but now we are glad it is all over, and we can start the healing process. My mum is coming tomorrow night for 9 days, which is lovely, can't wait.

I wish I could also say that as this is my most fertile time apparently so we can try again. But we just don't see how this can work. When I told DH now has said he doesn't want to put me through the same agony in 5 months times, and I guess he's right after 5 times of the same thing happening   
I read Dr Beer's book about NK cells etc. and did the self tests on their web site for Chicago tests, but it doesn't seem to suit my case ...

Sorry about the gloomy me post. You are all lovely to be there for me and DH. Thanks  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - dont think i need to loose 6 stone - but well done on your freind, did she end up with any flabby bits where there used to be fat? or has she toned everything up ok?

Tricksy/Julia - thanks for your words of encouragement - i must admit i had been thinking i couldnt be bothered to go to the gym today but seeing your posts made me get up and go again - i really need that support guys, thank you  

Tricksy - hope you are feeling ok hunny, any signs of af yet??  

Cleo - im glad your mum is staying with you, i also think you have done the right thing saying goodbye to your jelly bean - it will help with the healing process and will help you to move on quicker, thinking of you  

Rivka - oh sweetie, why is nothing simple?? to go through the d&c and then have contractions afterwards must have been very scary for you both - im so sorry! i can understand what your dh is saying, he loves you so much and dosent want to see you in pain.......take time to get through this and maybe see where you want to go from here. I hope there is an answer for you somewhere sweetheart - and you are not writing a gloomy post hunny, these are real feelings you are having and i am so humbled that you can trust in us to help and support you. Sending you lots of love    

Spangle - its lovely to see you continuing to post on here, im really pleased your back   roll on next week  

Cath - sorry didnt do the quiz, was out walking at Felixstowe with dh, very windy!!! - would have been rubbish at the quiz anyway, i know nothing about sex in the city   hope you are ok xx

Piepig - im glad you had a lovely time away xx

Lisa -you tried that dvd yet, like i said in my letter to you, David is life marmite, you either love him or you hate him   

Loui - thanks for your words of comfort about dh - we have been alot better since we had a good long chat, think it was along time coming - we love each other, of that i am sure, we just need to work through some messy bits   - congratulations on the job - cant beleive you start so soon, how many hours is it a week? good luck xx

Sorry guys, gotta dash - got to go to b & q ..............oh lucky me!!   

Thanks for all your support - i really appreciate you all so much, thank you  

Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I did not mean that you need to lose 6 stone! Sorry if it sounded like that! You are doing so well! Hope you enjoyed your trip to B&Q!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

rivka - so sorry to hear your D&C was not straight forward, sounds like things were a bit scary for a while if they were talking of taking you back in.  I really hope you are able to find an answer as to why this keeps happening and that there is a solution out there for you.  have any of the consultants offered anywhere to go from here?

Cleo - I'm glad that you are feeling Ok, and that your mum is there to look after you, I think no matter how old we are we all need our mums when things are difficult.  Hope R is Ok too and that you've both been able to cope with saying goodbye to your jelly bean ok.

Em - well done on the weight loss, I really admire you for keeping it up, I joined the gym 2 months ago and the first month or so was great and I was really motivated.  however, this last week or so I just can't be bothered to go so have only managed a couple of visits in the last fortnight - I keep blaming the drugs but I know its just me being lazy really. I'm glad you managed to have a chat with DH too and really make him understand how he makes you feel, it sounds like talking about it has made good progress and hopefully you'll both be able to give each other more support now.

Tricksy/Cath - well done on the race for life, very impressed with both of you doing it in that heat!  have you recovered yet?

Julia - I really admire the decision you've made and I'm sure you won't regret it.  Try not to worry about things that you cannot change and keep away from all the scare-mongering internet sites  

Spangle - great to see you back honey.  I hope you are able to get the hysteroscopy that you want.

Loui- great news on Dh's karyotype, looks like the vits should do the trick then  

Loads of love to everyone I've missed, and I know loads of important stuff has gone on that I haven't mentioned so sorry   but I just can't keep track and catch up after 4 days away.

My baseline is on Monday so hopefully I'll be stimming soon


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Rachel - how are you hun? Are you having a busy time at work at the moment?

Rivka - So sorry that the D & C had those complications for you hun that must have been frightening for you and DH, glad things are ok now and you didn't have to go back into theatre  Its so hard and i can understand that your DH does not want you to go through anymore, it will be lovely to have your Mum around looking after you 

Cleo - Glad your feeling better and that you are in the safe hands of your Mum, You made me cry about your little jellybean  It is so sad  How long are you off work for hun?

Em - Well done on the weightloss hunny  Glad you managed to get things off your chest with dh and that your feeling happier about things 

Spangle - good to see you back, Thats great that your appointments come through so quick.

Debs - Ohhhhhhhh not long now till baseline.........thats when the time starts flying by.........exciting.

Cath - I'd love to come and eat choc........I mean help out on Friday but i'm working.......sorry 

Tricksy - How you doing hun?

Little Mo - Oi you!!!!! Your not a miserable cowbag.......your lovely! 

Shelley - Not long now hun.......hang on in there

Loui - Congratulations on the new job!  Are you getting nervous? Glad that DH's tests all came back good, thanks for the advice on the vits i really want DH to start taking them now as he's got to be in tiptop condition for our nect go.

Liz - glad the move went well and that the new house is great, Sounds like Faith is keeping you on your toes 

Sam - How's things with you and Amy?

Right i hope i managed to post everyone  

Well i have news.......I am on the list for Reprofit, unfortunately due to all us Brits going over there for treatment my treatment is not scheduled until January 09  but i have my name on the cancellation list. The other clinic Zlin that i have been waiting for ages now are still not replying to me which is a real shame as they have only 3 months wait on their list, We have 2 weeks hols in September so i was hoping to do it then still we still have time for them to reply.

love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka - So sorry that you had such a tough time yesterday.

Lisa - January 09 seems such a long time away at the moment but I think it will fly by and I hope in the meantime you will be able to relax and enjoy yourself.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Lisa I am so sorry that you've got to wait so long to go to Reprofit, I'm sure it will come round quickly though   They may even get a cancellation so fingers crossed for you hun   Simon is still waiting to hear from his mate, but I'll let you know whats happening asap, hope thats ok


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Ladies, my computer is being taken away from tomorrow for repair so won't be online for a while (hopefully not too long though).

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Lisa - that is great news that you are on the list for reprofit for Jan 09, hopefully you'll get a cancellation or the other clinic will get back to you so you can get going even sooner.

Sam - hope your computer is fixed quickly

how is everyone today?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - that's great news about Reprofit  . I was interested to see that you are down for treatment in Jan - do you get an initial consultation with them beforehand or is that when the consultation is? I'm glad that your DH is going on the vits. Fragmentation rates for one girl's DH (at the same clinic in Barcelona) went down from 26% to 22% in 2 months after he was on the same dose of Vits C and A as our DH's.

Rachel - I hope you are OK hun?

Rivka - I'm sorry that things didn't go quite to plan at the hospital. I hope you are recovering well - particularly now that your mum is going to be here today.

Cleo/Tricksy - I hope that both of you are OK?

Piepig -  you're reaching a big  - baselin scan on Monday - yay!

Sam - I hope your computer isn't away for too long. When my laptop got sent off is took 3 days to fix - hope that is not too long for you.

I've had my Army dental examination and have the medical this afternoon. Then I'm off to the stores to get some uniform. I can't believe it has happened so quickly. I don't quite know what my job is going to be just yet but it will be office-based and I will be dealing with soldiers who haven't deployed for various reasons (welfare, medical, magistrates courts or because they are moving on to a different unit) and working closely with wives who's husbands are in Afghanistan and need help (mainly welfare issues, i.e. they have spent all their husbands' operational allowance and can't afford to pay bills etc.) or helping them organise tax bills, lawnmowing (particularly difficult if they are pregnant and hubbie is away) and similar things. I think DH has organised for me to go in to see my new boss tomorrow (another Captain like me) to get a feel for the job. 

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thought that I'd better bring the list forward as its been left behind a bit. Julia, I think that your 20 week scan has been cancelled due to your scan last week but I've left it on for now.

If there are any new dates let me know and I'll add them, or you can of course!!

27th May - Little Mo 20 week scan -









7th June - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D26%252F26%255F13%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Curry Night at Tricksy & ChubbyHubbys









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









5th August - Loui & Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Loui Birthday









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Tricksy - could you add my wedding anniversary (5th Aug) and my birthday (16th Aug) to the list please? Thank you  .

loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well i woke up in the night having crampy pains that have not gone away   When i stand i get a really heavey feeling in my lower tummy and feel the need to hold it. Was hoping i would recover quickly so i could get things back to normal. Now not sure if i will be back at work on monday. part of me wants to get back to the real world but part of me is so scared. The kids are being tested next week and i know their results will be bad and not reflect what they can do. Just heard from my LSA that my class have had supply teacher after supply teacher, as they have been so bad no one wanted to stick around, so i know they haven't been learning anything. They are a handful and i'm sure they've been little sods for the supplys but all they need is some boundaries and someone to be firm but fair.  Will see if i get a good nights sleep tonight and then make a decision.

Piepig - wow hun can't beleive you ahve your baselin already. fab news.

loui- your job sounds like it will be interesting.

Rivka - hope you're feeling ok and your mum had a good journey over.

Sam - hope your puter gets fixed soon.

Tricksy - how are you and dh doing hun??

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Done  

A bit of a me post today, I'm feeling really sad today and quite tearful   I think that its the realisation that unless a miracle happens then we won't be having our baby that we both dreamt of. I don't think either I fully realised how hard it is for Simon too. He said yesterday that he's finding it so hard as he is delivering loads of Mothercare stuff at the moment and it just rubs his face in it, loads of mothers are at home with their babies and he just wishes it was us   We really don't think that we will do any more treatment. We just can't do it, its so emotionally draining, almost like torture for the whole cycle and we have had enough. Financially as well its cost us so much money, what with treatments, drugs, time off work for us both as we are self employed and also paying for someone to cover Simons route it just so expensive.

AF turned up yesterday and I am very heavy, again   hopefully when all of the drugs get out of my system fingers crossed my period will return to some sort of normality. 

I'm lurking today as I'm at work but I'd better go and do some bits and bobs.

Catch up with you all later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm sorry that you've got bad cramps hun   Don't rush back to work, without meaning to sound too calous, your more important than the kids and you have got to put yourself first. If their tests are bad, don't worry, they will be better next time. If your not up to going back, full strength, then don't go back until you are. Take care hun and look after yourself


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy and Cleo - I feel so sad after both your posts . I don't know what to say except that I would like to give both of you big big hhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssss

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

How can our thread go from being so very happy to all this crap?? 

Tricksy - i just don't know what to say, its all so sad. Sending you and your dh a huge hug. I know my dh found all the cycle and then miscarriage really hard. in fact i think he took it harder than me. its just horrible. I know in the big scheme of things the kids at school will be ok but i hate the fact that their results will go against me and all i'll want to do is shout, "who cares!! we test them too much anyway and i've just had a miscarriage!!!" but i won't say a word and just feel bad that i didn't teach them as well as i know i could.    Sorry having a bad day too. Here if you need anything hun.

Luoi - thanks for the hug hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Its so weird, as you say. How can our thread go from being a very bouncy happy one to one with 4 devestated people, plus other halves of course in the matter of a couple of weeks. Its just ****e and every single one of us deserve to have that baby that we so deperatley want (be it the first, second or 3rd child) I just makes me so sad that we are not getting the opportunity to give a child a fantastic home full of love     

I know that you want your kids to do well but you've got to put yourself first. you and R are more important


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - you're right i know i need to put myself and dh first but i just know what it will be like when i go back to work. In the big scheme of things work isn't important. Thinking of you and your dh. 


Lisa- glad you finally heard back from the clinic, it sucks you have to wait though!! But at least you're on the list now and it gives you plenty of time to prepare hun.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Yes, the change in our circumstances is really scary. It's so unfair we and our H's have to go through this pain.

Cleo -   sorry you are having this pain and feeling down. I agree with Tricksy that you should not rush to work. Especially if you are still physically not well, not to mention the emotional pain. Nobody should be holding your class's results against you, you are a great teacher and you give them the best, it's not your fault that you are not well. What if another teacher broke his/her leg and stayed at home 2 months? Things happen and you can just do the best you can. I am now signed off for 2 weeks until after the Bank Holiday and I don't even have pains or bleeding tihs time, just feeling weak, so it's like I don't really have the right to stay at home ... But we've been through a lot recently and need to be kind to ourselves.

Tricksy -   nothing I can say can make it better for you. I'm so sorry, it's devastating for you and DH. I know I find it very difficult to decide that this is the end of the road for us having our biological child. I never thought I would give up, but can't see the point now. Really sorry for all this pain you both are experiencing. You probably need some time to yourselves to heal and recover before you think about the future ...

MIL called today again bless her, she's grieving for us and I know it's hard for them too. She started telling me about this famous person on TV (didn't catch who) who had a child after 22 years of ttc. I know she means well and I haven't got the heart to tell her that this is not realistic for us, I have been pg already 5 times and lost all of our angels. 
SIL was here yesterday and never said a word, I was so annoyed. MIL told DH that SIL is so sad for us but didn't know what to say, but really I just wanted her to give me a hug, not a learned lecture or anything! it just felt like she didn't care ... I know I am probably too sensitive now but then again this is to be expected, isn't it?
Sorry about the rant ..

Mum is arriving tonight, DH insists on going on his own to meet her so that I don't risk bleeding and he is right, can't wait to see her but they'll be here by midnight. Really want my mum here.

DH nad me talked about making an adoption application when things calm down a bit. We know from Lisa & H's experience this is not sure to get us anywhere, but we want to give it a try. Maybe this is the way we can become a family at last.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

think this is going to be a mamouth post as haven't been on here for a couple of days.  Not much news from me though - work has been busy, but since AF arrived I have been feeling pretty down   and not really up to posting.  It has hit DH too who just seems down as previously he has been less affected than me and it is hard to keep his spirits up when mine are quite low too, but hopefully we will be OK about things soon and are going to try and spend the day together on Saturday and do something nice.  I called my Mum to tell her my news last night too which I had been putting off, but at least that is out of the way now.

Rivka -    I was so sorry to read about the complications you had with the procedure on Tuesday - I had so hoped that it would be painless for you at least physically, but your DH sounds like he was wonderful and I hope that you can get through this now, especially with your Mum coming to support you. I'm thinking of you and hope that if the doctors can't find any answers to why you keep having the m/c's, in the future you can still become a Mum even if it isn't in the way you had been planning for - I know the adoption route has not been the one which has  proved best for Lisa but hopefully you may have more luck if you decide to pursue with this.

Cleo -   I'm really glad your procedure went well on Tuesday and hope that the doctor was right about you being really fertile for the next three months - I will keep everything crossed for you.  I know it must be hard but try not to worry too much about your school children - just remember you could not help your time off and you need to recover fully before you go back if you are to have the energy to sort them out on your return!

Spangle - I've heard some positive things about Life force and it is great the counsellor you are seeing has experience of IVF patients - I'm glad she is able to help you.

Liz - glad to hear your move went well and that little Faith is enjoying her new house.

Emma - Well done on the ongoing weight loss.  That also sounds a positive argument you had with your DH and hope this means he will sort himself our for you.  Couple counselling would sound the way forward to me though if you have to make a decision between that and individual counselling as it is no good if one of you tries to change without the other - no relationship is one sided and it is good to talk these things through together to try and work out how best to approach things, if that makes sense?

Lisa - that's wonderful news about you being on the list for Reprofit - did  you have to pay a deposit or are they just OK to take your name off the list if the other clinic makes contact with you?  Will hope that they do or else a cancellation comes up so you can have a little holiday to the Czech republic in September  .

Loui - that's good news about your DH's sperm results and should bode well for your next cycle - sorry if you have already said but have you had ICSI previously or just done straight IVF up until now?  Good news on the job too   - work keeps me pretty distracted from all this IF stuff as I think I would be obsessed by now (I think my DH probably thinks I am anyway) so as long as your new job isn't to stressful I hope it will help.

Julia -   Sounds like you have made a really good decision not to pursue with further tests and I totally agree with the others - how can you say you were being a "miserable cowbag"!  That is just silliness after the few days you had and don't worry about offloading to us any time - I am sure I would have done in your situation.
  
Tricksy -   sorry that you are having a hard time of it at the moment and understand a bit how you are feeling - I think this third cycle not working has hit me much worse than the second one as the hope just seems to go just a little bit more (I hope I am not making you feel worse by saying that).  Are you still planning to have your follow up appointment though at some point just to get some feedback in case you change your mind in the future?  While this whole thing is so emotionally hard, I personally think so soon after the IVF not working it may be too early to make a firm decision on future tx and hope you don't mind me saying that especially since you did get to blast OK and I have to say based on your history I was very suprised at your outcome, far more than my own.

Cath - If I had a choice I would love to swap jobs and come and work for you tomorrow but sadly I don't think they'd let me!

Sam - Hope you're back on here soon.  I still don't know how I feel really about possibly having a chemical pregnancy and whether this means I should be more hopeful now - I had in fact half thought the ISIS may offer me a blood test when I rang up with my result but to be honest I was so shocked at the woman's response when I told her I just felt a bit dismissed - now I am wondering if I should have been more assertive and asked for one but at the end of the day it probably won't make much difference in the scheme of things but as you say it would have been nice to know for sure.

Debs - that's come around quickly for you to start stimming on Monday - will keep everything crossed for you.

Shelley - how are you doing?

Dog walkers - what evening shall we go for next week then?  I will suggest Monday or Thursday which are best for me but still any night except Tuesday is OK.  Cath - is it still OK to come up near you?

Hello to everyone I have missed,
hope you are all OK,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Rachel -   such hard time for you and DH. Hope you manage to spend some quality time together on Saturday.

Debs - good luck for Monday    it's all systems go soon.

Lisa - good news you are already on the list for Reprofit! I'll keep fingers crossed that you come up with a cancellation to go sooner.

Well I just started bleeding now and feeling sore, but not massive and this is to be expected I know, just need some more rest so will be spending the rest of the evening on the sofa.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Co-codimal not working so thought i would try alcohol instead (not at the same time!!) And this seems to be working for me much better   Not the answer i know but the tablets weren't easing the pain.

Rivka - sorry you're bleeding and sore now. Hope you're mum is here now and helping you to feel better.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel36 said:


> Tricksy -  sorry that you are having a hard time of it at the moment and understand a bit how you are feeling - I think this third cycle not working has hit me much worse than the second one as the hope just seems to go just a little bit more (I hope I am not making you feel worse by saying that). Are you still planning to have your follow up appointment though at some point just to get some feedback in case you change your mind in the future? While this whole thing is so emotionally hard, I personally think so soon after the IVF not working it may be too early to make a firm decision on future tx and hope you don't mind me saying that especially since you did get to blast OK and I have to say based on your history I was very suprised at your outcome, far more than my own.


Rachel - I'm sorry that your having a tough time too. I agree that this 3rd go has been the hardest to accept the result. I really did think that this one would work, I don't know why.....dreams, a feeling, 50-60% chance of it working each time surely had to tip the scales on the 3rd go, its just rubbish and although I agree it probably is a little early for us to say for sure that we won't go again I'm not sure we will change our minds. We can't handle another go for the forseable future. I've got lots of stuff I want to do with Cropi but havn't been able to due to treatment for the last year and we want to go back in Kenya in January. I'm not saying never but I can't see it. Emotionally and physically I don't know if we can handle it...... time will tell eh. I hope that you keep your chin up too and I'm here if you want to talk or cry............ done lots of that today!!

Lisa - I am so pleased that you've finally heard from the clinic. Will you start down regging in December and go there for treatment in January or have a consultation there in Jan and start after that?

Cleo - thanks for the pm hun ^hugs^

Rivka - I hope that your pains and bleeding ease off soon. What time is your Mum coming??

Shelley - great to speak to you hun xxx

I'm sorry I can't do personals for everyone ......again. I am bushed and my mind is not working well at the moment. I had a lesson tonight and my instructor said that she was so sorry and that was it I started blubbing. Its a bit hard for someone to give you a hug when your on top of a horse! We have decided to really crack on with things now and I'm sending my entry off tomorrow to do my first ever show with Cropi :-O We are doing a dressage test on 31st May, only 2 weeks away! It will give me something to focus on and keep me occupied. Fingers crossed I come home with a rosette!

Ok guys, i've got to go, I'm sorry that I havn't managed personals for everyone but I think of you all lots. Without you lot I really don't know how I'd get through the tough times. Thank you xxx

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Co-codimal not working so thought i would try alcohol instead, And this seems to be working for me much better  Not the answer i know


I'm trying that one tonight as well!! 2 smirnoffs and i'm anyones!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

so quiet on here at the moment but i guess that's to be expected.

Well i was up all night with bad cramps so went to the dr first thing. he gave me some other tablets to take alongside paracetamol so thats what i did and have slept all day. 

Have told work that i will be in on monday but if i feel ill then i will have to go home.


Rivka  - hope you're feeling ok hun 

Tricksy - hope you haven't got a hangover  
Love to everyone

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone on this depressing thread  

well its not good news from me either (although no where near as bad as all the other stuff thats gone on recently), we've fallen at the first hurdle with our tx  .  Got a phone call today to say my recipient hasn't responded to the DR drugs so I've gotta continue DR for another 2 weeks or so while they try to sort her out.  Am gutted as was really looking forward to hopefully starting stimming next week, still trying to find the positive side at least the pressure if off me on monday now as I suppose it won't matter so much if I haven't responded.   Did have a little cry about it this afternoon but have to stop dwelling on it and move on.  Means everything is gonna be delayed by at least 2 weeks which means we are getting nearer to our holiday as well, but when I pointed that out they said they are still sure we can fit it all before we go....although it means I'll be testing even closer to hols and I'm not sure if thats a good thing or not.  Also the change of dates means I'm gonna struggle at work to get the time off I need so looks like I'll be going begging to my boss   

5 weeks of DR I'm gonna be a wreck at the end  

Cleo/Rivka - hope you are both OK and not in too much discomfort

Tricksy - sorry to hear you are struggling with the outcome of your tx   I hope things get easier, I'm surprised you say you will give up on tx, but then i was really surprised it didn't work on any of your cycles, will you still go for follow-up?  fab news about the dressage, i bet cropi will really enjoy it.

love to all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies - it is feeling a little sad on here at the moment isnt it? but then its not surprising - there has been some bad stuff going on  

Piepig - hun im sorry that you have got to d/regg for longer hun - it must be very difficult if your recipient isnt responding as well as hoped -     for the next 2weeks for you and for her, nothing is ever easy with tx  

Tricksy - my lovely   i am so sorry you are feeling that you have come to the end of the road with tx, i understand completely where you are coming from and can see how you and S must be feeling after all this - perhaps they may come up with some answers at the follow up appointment i dont know hunny it just all seems so final and unfair......... i will     for a miracle sweetie - you know where i am    

Cleo - i hope the cramping has stopped and you are starting to feel better. As for going back to work, make sure you are ready hun, i know that your pupils are important to you, and how lovely you are thinking of them - i know it must be hard, but you need to be right. How are you feeling about your hols? you looking forward to it??  

Rachel - hun, im so sorry that af has hit you and dh so hard. This whole ttc is sooooo painful isnt it sweetie? it must have been hard telling your mum too     big hugs to you, hope you feel them xxxxx

Rivka - i hope the bleeding isnt too bad and that you are resting up - thinking of you    

Lisa - hunny that is good news about Reprofit,  its just so annoying that the wait seems so long, i hope that you get to hear from Zlin soon and get to start this year - the whole waiting game is so frustrating   you tried that cd yet  

Sorry no more personals, im really cream crackered at the moment   

Love to everyone  
Love Em xxxxx

ps i know i have mentioned this before but i would really like to be included on the dog walk if you ever fancy coming over this way - im free monday night, hint hint hint


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ Sorry you have to D/R for an extra 2 wks hunny   BUT on a positive note i had to D/R for an extra 4 wks in total so 6 whole wks   BUT it didn't do any harm   

We had our next scan today which was nice   Even managed to find out what flavour it was  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

SamOTM - Glad your scan went well today.....so whats the flavour?

Piepig - Sorry you've got to keep d/regging for longer hun you must be really disappointed    So what happens now do they look for a new recipient?

Em - I'm going to try the cd tomorrow,  every time i find a bit of spare time something happens and i really wanted to lie there in peace and quiet to listen to it.......i'm really chilled out with the spray though........its lovely  

Tricksy -      I remember the last one being really hard because we said it was our last go and basically my mind was changing from week to week what i wanted to do......its so hard one minute your up the next your down,  I think its still really raw for you both and its really really hard to give up treatment all together......look at me i'm back on the rollercoaster again  

Cleo - Hope your feeling better soon hun,  Glad you got some meds to help with the pain.......don't want to nag you but don't go back to work to quick honey   

Rivka - Hope your Mum has arrived now and she's looking after you honey,  do you think you will look into adoption further i know i didn't have much luck with it but maybe its not for me plus we requested an under 3 and the books are shut for those children,  if you wanted to go for a child a little older you may have some luck there.  

Rachel - Sorry you've been feeling really down its so hard having to tell your Mum isn't it,  I know as soon as i tell my Mum anything like that it will start the   flowing  Hope you & DH feel a bit better soon.......sending you big hugs   if theres anything i can do ring me hun  

My actual treatment at Reprofit is booked in for January so if we can't get in anywhere else before September we will go over there to leave a sperm sample and go through treatment in September so we won't have to spend a longer time over there in January.....not sure how the hell i'm gonna get time of in January,  Sent another email to Zlin tonight (DH not happy with them though but i really wanted to have my treatment in September as we both have 2 weeks of work)

Right thats all from me folks.......knackered 
lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lisa~ Sorry about the pain with your TX dates   This whole TX thing is such hard work isn't it   Were having a GIRL!!!!     

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh and please don't post congrats on ** as were not telling friends or family what the flavour is   Thanks girls 

xXx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

piepig - really sorry that your tx has been delyed hun. It mucks you around doesn't it as  i know you would have prepared mentally for stimming. You're right in the big scheme of things it won't make a difference but i can understand you're eager to get on and not hang around.  

Lisa and angel - thanks for thinking of me. I feel i need to get on with life as it has passed me by for far too much of the year already. My head was understanding and said that if i change my mind over the weekend then just drop him a text.

Lisa - its great about tx hun and you have something to focus on.

Angel - so pleased for you and your weight loss, sounds like you're doing very well hun.

tricksy - so pleased you have something to concentrate on. Cropi will you do you proud i'm sure. Hope you're ok hun  

rivka -  
Rachel -  


Sammoon- fab news about baby hun.
Off shopping with my sil (not pg one) and mum tomorrow to get something to wear for my dad's gathering. Put on a few pounds so hope it doesn't turn into a nightmare, plus still feel a bit bloated and having to wear big (massive) pants and pads!! Oh what fun!! 

Love to all

Cleo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Sending you all a massive   as it sounds like most of you need it. 

Rivka - hope you're ok and your mum arrived safely last night. 

Cleo - I hope going back to work isn't too bad in the end. I understand how you feel about going back, I felt the same after my time off in January. I hope you and dh have a good weekend. 

Tickey - so sorry to see you feeling so low at the moment. The dressage with Cropi sounds positive though. 

Debs - sorry you're having to d/r for longer though it's good that you're looking on the positive of not being under pressure at your scan on Monday. I hope your recipient catches up soon so you don't have to wait too long. 

Lisa - January seems a long time away at the moment but hopefully you'll get a cancellation so will be able to go sooner. I've heard nothing but good things about Reprofit.

Em - congrats on the continued weight loss. That's fab. How's everything with dh since your talk? I'd love to come for a walk up your way. Some friends were talking about Alton Water last night, would that be good? Monday is dh's birthday so I can't do then but will find another time. 

Rachel - how are you doing?   

Julia - how's things with you? I forgot to reply to your question the other day about Cressing, yes it is this weekend.  Dh is there with a friend whilst I do a choc party and catch up with some other orders. 

Loui - in case I don't get back on here before MOnday, good luck for your first day back at work. 

Liz - how are you coping with Faith walking about everywhere? You must need eyes in teh back of your head. 

Sam 07 - hope your pooter is back soon. 

Hello everyone else. I'm afraid I've not had enough sleep to remember everyone for personals. It's been a manic week trying to get ready for Cressing. Thankfully the change in weather has helped no end, plus we had some friends helping with packaging yesterday and worked so hard that I couldn't produce stuff for them to wrap quickly enough. We're both looking forward to next week when we'll be able to relax a bit and catch up with all the jobs around the house that need doing. 

I went back to the doctors yesterday for a checkup on how I'm doing on the antidepressants. He's pleased with my progress and happy to keep ,me on the low dose which I'm pleased with too. The change in job has made such a difference to my stress levels that I'm hoping I'll not be on them as long as we originally thought. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - brilliant news that the antidepressants seem to be working coupled with a less stressful job, hopefully you'll not need them for much longer.  Do I remember rightly that when you were DRing you had trouble sleeping?  If so do you have any tips?  This last week I just haven't managed to get a good nights sleep.

Cleo - I hope the return to work goes OK, in a way I guess getting back to the daily routine will help you move on from the last few weeks and start to get things back to normal again  

Rivka - hope you're having a lovely weekend with you Mum.

Lisa - I think they are just going to keep trying with the recipient I have to see if they can get her to DR, don't know if they'll just continue for longer in hopes it works or whether they'll change her medication to see if that does the trick?  I'll be asking on Monday anyway in hopes of getting a date to expect to hear from them again rather than just be left with an indefinate time period waiting for a phonecall.  I hope Zlin gets back to you soon.

SamOTM - a girl, how lovely!  thanks for the reassurance about having to have an extended DR.

Em -perhaps we should do our own dog walk even though neither of us has dogs, we could use those wire lead things and pretend we have invisible dogs??    if you manage to persuade people to come walking this way and I;m free I'd love to join you all too.

Wishing everyone a fab weekend


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - yes I did have trouble sleeping. It was horrible. The first time I had to take a sick day here or there, this time I was signed off anyway so I napped a lot. Not great but it got me through. Do you work shifts? I find when I'm doing proper shifts I can nap a lot easier around them than 9-5.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - no, I'm 9-5 with the occasional on-call and weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Can I check something with you lot please.....it is now over week since AF started.  Normally i get a few days of bleeding and then a couple of days of spotting and thats it all over, but I am still spotting now (6 days worth rather than just 2).  Do you think that its because of the synarel and will I continue spotting till I stop taking it or I have fully dried up internally if you know what I mean?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Seem to remember i bled for a lot longer whilst D/R than normally did   

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thankyou    just seems to be going on forever


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had a really long day shopping in norwich and now exhausted!! The most strenuous thing i have done for a while. Got a lovely little outfir for my dad's 60th though so i'm happy.

Piepig - my af was always alot heavier when i down regged. 

Cath - glad the doc is happy with your progress. Good luck for the choccie show.

Love to everyone else where ever you all are?? off to SIL and BIL tom (the pregnant ones) hoping im as good about it as last weekend. geting a little harder now i'm getting back to reality.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

for tomorrow cleo, I hope its not too hard on you and R xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ At least your having a good clear out so to speak   

Cleo~ Good luck for tomorrow babe    I remember how much i hated seeing BIL & SIL when they were expecting, the bigger she got the more i found it hard to look at her   You've been sooooo strong though hunny that i'm sure you'll handle things better than i ever did   

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - good luck for today. 

Debs - Poor you with the sleeping then. When I wasn't sleeping I would drop off for an hour or two but then wake up after midnight for a few hours. Are you the same? I found it easier to get back if I got up and did something rather than lying there waiting to get back. I did see a LOT of movies and late night repeats though.... As for af - mine lurked a while. They delayed stimming because they could see some fluid in the uterus despite me having pretty much dried up the day before the scan. I bled within an hour and then had spotting for a day or two after. Because the synarel is trying to get the lining down to the minimum it may take a bit longer than normal. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend. It looks like it's going to be a lovey day.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - im so glad you are feeling better and your doc was pleased with your progress sweetie - i would love to take a walk along Alton Water - i have been there before but never walked it so not sure what it is like - but im sure it would be fine. Mondays are normally a good night but i cant do bank holiday week as it half term - would love to see you, and hope we can sort a date out 

piepig - hope af settles down soon x

Cleo - glad you had a lovely day shopping in Norwich - i love it there. I hope you get on ok today sweetie - and good luck going back to work tomorrow xxxxx

Lisa- can  you not ring Zlin? does it have to be done by email?? how frustrating     

Tricksy - hope you are ok lovey    

Julia - you all right sweetie?? you havent posted for a while?   

Shelley - where are you hiding hun  

Sam2007 - hope you get back on line soon  

Rachel - how are you doing??  

Loui- good luck with starting your new job, i hope all goes well, do they know about you doing tx soon??  

As for me i can feel   trying to make an appearance, thing is that dh was saying i was moody yesterday and telling me to chill out, he just dosent get it, i mean im hormonal AND its another reminder of what we cant have - it really makes me   - i just wish he would understand how bloody hard this all is. Its like last night, we went to a friends silver wedding anniversary and he assumed i would drive so he could have a drink - me being hormonaly challenged then asked what exactly he was doing to prepare himself for icsi (what with me working out every day, dieting, drinking less etc) and he said oh it dosent matter about me, what i do wont make any difference - its you who needs to be right   grrrrrrrrrrr  - somebody tell me WHY i bother   

Sorry Rant over..............

 everyone else, guess where im off to.....................the gym!  

Love 
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

suposed to be doing housework but finding it hard to be motivated. I will probably be posing less for a while what with going back to work, which i'm dreading, and then our holiday.

Love to all


Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all of your messages of support the last few days - it means a lot to me.  DH and I went out on Friday night though and had a good chat about what we want to do and are now feeling a lot better about things.  As hard as it has been emotionally I don't think we are ready to give up on tx yet (the biggest thing for me is to look forward and keep having some hope about having our own family), so depending on how our consultation goes we do think we will have one more go at straightforward IVF and then if that doesn't work probably go for donor eggs if that is recommended for us. Not sure though if we will stay with the ISIS or go back to Essex and Herts yet but will probably have a consultation at both (will have the one with Gideon first next month) and decide from there but we have a bit of time as can't see it happening until late August/September as I obviously need to let my body get back to normal and we have a holiday booked in July anyway. Dh and I also met up with Lisa and Steve last night (Lisa it was lovely to see you both) and again depending on the Consultation are half thinking of putting in an enquiry now to Reprofit so if our next go doesn't work we are already on the waiting list.  Lots of things to think about anyway and will stop me mulling over what has happened.

Tricksy -   I think that focussing on Cropi sounds like a good plan for you at the moment and although I'm not a horsey person and have to admit don't know what a dressage test is   I hope that it goes well on 31st and that you can steam ahead for your first show - you have your horsebox now too!  I know we have also put off quite a few things because of treatment and it sounds positive to focus on doing the things that you've been postponing because of it and then make your mind up in your own time about if you want any further tx or not.

Cleo - hope it goes OK back in work tomorrow - make sure you do come home though if you are feeling unwell.  Also hope it is OK today with BIL and SIL   - that must be pretty hard after what you have been through and will be thinking of you.

Rivka -   - hope you are having a nice time with your Mum.

Debs -   so sorry to hear your news - it must be really frustrating for you but I guess that is part of the downside of egg sharing.  I will keep my fingers crossed that they manage to sort out the other donor for you   and it can all go ahead in two weeks time.  Sorry to hear about the lack of sleep you are having on the downregging as well - I would mention this when you go tomorrow and also hope you get some answers from your clinic about what is happening with your recipient.  Also to let you know when I have down regged previously after AF I kept on spotting right on until a couple of days into my stimms.  Basically the doctor said that this was because my womb lining had thinned right down and I think is normal for some people to continue spotting until their womb lining starts to build back up again although not much fun if you have got to stay down regged for a couple more weeks - I wasn't on Synarel though so not sure if that makes a difference.

Angel - Sorry about your DH   - if it is any consolation it has taken me two failed IVF attempts before I could persuade my DH to cut down on his alcohol consumption - its not easy is it?  That would be fine to come out for a dog walk out your way although would need directions as am still quite new to around here and my A-Z only covers Essex!  Where is Alton Water? 
Dogwalkers - any other suggestions for another night as Cath can't make Monday?  Thursday is still fine for me next week if that is any good or else maybe the Monday after the Bank Holiday (2/6)?

SamOTM - that's great news about your scan - a little girl   - that's lovely - have you started thinking of names yet or are you going to keep that a secret till she is born?

Cath - glad that it went well with your GP and that your new job is reducing your stress levels too.

Loui - good luck in your job tomorrow.

Hello to everyone I have missed - hope you are doing OK,
lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi im really ****** off as i spent over an hour and a half doing a post and lost the whole lot i cant remember what the hell i wrote now either its really wound me up,             

firstly wanted to say sorry that i have not been on in a while but we have been really busy ,and also its been very hard knowing what to say with out upsetting anyone any more than there were already,but i have been thinking about u all a lot,

cleo:-hello hunny how ru doing?been thinking about u alot.and hoping today was not to hard for u and r,have the cramps gone now?did ur mum look after u last week bet that was nice,and i agree with everyone else if ur not ready to go back then dont as ur health is more important.oh and i noticed r is in friday for a hair cut how is he doing?should i wait for him to talk about it or should i say something or would he rather not talk about it at all?i dont want to say the wrong thing and upset him in any way.ru both going to the curry nite? it would be lovely to see u both.take care hunny.  

tricksy:-yes it was lovely to hear from u the other nite,and im really sorry greg has not brought that mag over yet i have told him off so i hope he brings itr to u.and how exciting doing all that with cropi i would have loved to have done that if i kept my ridding up,cropi is going to love having all this time with u,and i agree just enjoy having time with cropi and dh and ur self is good and not make any rash decisions just enjoy urself for abit.and im sorry u have been feeling really down i really hope ur feeling much better now.looking forward to the curry nite.  

debs:-sorry u have got to carry on for another 2 weeks on d/r hope u manage to get it sorted with work,have u been having loads off side affects ,noticed ur having less sleep hope i dont have that as i love my bed.i think im gonna be injecting how do u find the sniffing?dose it taste disgusting?well hope u have had a nice weekend.  

little moo and bump:-how ru both doing?hope u have stopped beating urself up now? have u got another scan soon?how is james ?have u told him what mummy has in her tummy?ru coming tio the curry nite it would be lovely to see u both.well take care hun. 

really sorry but no more personals from me sorry but i have been on here now for nearly two hours i will do more tomorrow,hope everyone is ok.i wanted to ask u all as me and greg have got more forms to fill in tonight for isis,these are the ones u have to sign infront of the nurse,its the one asking what u want to do with the embros if anything happens to u or ur partner,and greg has said he would still want me to use them,but i said he needs to think hard about that ,but im going to be selfish but i dont like the idea of some one else carrying my child,but then if there was a problem with me carrying now i would rent a womb ,so is this any different?but then i think if that was the case i would be alive to watch it grow but the thought of greg bringing up my child with someone else i just not sure ,and if it was the other way round it would be my eggs and gregs sperm and me carrying it ,dose any of that make sense?? its all so confusing and so involved but i suppose they have to cover all that,i cant belive this is really going to happen,im so scared every time i think about it all my tummy feels like butterflys and i feel really sick,silly i no ,im my own worse enemy.i also didnt realise that u bleed all the way through d/r julia said u di abit but didnt say that,i thought d/r stopped everything ,sorry but im gonna be chewing all ur ears off about all this so i ll say sorry now,well gonna go hope u all had a lovely weekend sorry i did not finish personals.

lots of love to u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Eveing all   

Hope that everyone is ok and had a good weekend?? Sorry for my absence recently, I have lurked a bit but just couldn't get the oommff up to post. Thank you all for your messages and texts, they really are so appreciated    Simon and I are doing ok at the moment, we have been busy and to be honest its taken our minds away from our failed cycle. I am trying to throw myself into Cropi and get cracking with our stuff. I've arranged to use local arenas to train in and we are starting our training tomorrow.I started work at 7am in Chelmsford on Friday as I was out on Friday night with my friend, we went to the O2 to see Girls Aloud, they were brilliant but I didn't get home until midnight so fell into bed totally knackered. The alarm then went off at 4.45am    as yesterday Simon had his rally driving day that I got him for his birthday. We had to drive to Northampton and had to be there by 8.45am, poor Cropi wondered what was going on when she got her breakfast at 6am   It was a fantastic day, Si totally loved it and I had a hot ride with one of the instructors, I giggled all the way round although he did his best to scare me!! He obviously hasn't seen my driving    We didn't get home until 8.30 so again fell into bed last night. Simon bought himself a bike on Friday so today Si came out with me for a ride on Crop, it was lovely and although I don't think he will be doing it every week it was so nice to go out together. The rest of the day has been taken up with tidying up indoor and trying to get our mountain of washing done. Its another early start tomorrow, work by 6.30am but I'll be finished by 9 so not so bad after all   I've got to go shopping to get some bits for our show in a couple of weeks and I'm going for a nice ride and some training tomorrow afternoon  

Shelley - I realised today that Greg had not dropped the brochure round, a kick up the bum would be appreciated   Don't worry about the bleeding during down regging, its not the whole time, normally about a week, its not a heavy period either, it sort of drags on a bit. We are looking forward to the curry night too, it should be a good night  

Rachel - I'm glad that you and dh are ok and feel ready to look forward to your next treatment. Its a good idea to have a couple of consultations, its good to get different opinions as they can differ a lot. Where are you going on holiday? We won't be going away this summer but we are looking at flights back to Kenya in January. My friend is an airline hostess and I think that she is going to see if she can get us any mates rates flights which will be very handy indeed. 

Cleo - Blimey I didn't realise that your holiday was coming round so quick   can't believe that your going next weekend   Maybe we won't ride over next weekend   not much point if your not there! Good luck at work tomorrow, have you just got this week then finish for half term? I really hope it goes ok for you tomorrrow and its not too much of a pickle for you  

Em - Good on you for sticking to your diet and gym regime, it must be very hard, especially when your other half is not being overly supportive. You can do it though and it should make you even more determined to show dh that you don't need his help. Does B break up for half term on Friday too?? Bet you'll be glad to have him home for the week

Cath - I'm glad to hear that your tablets are beginning to help you already, it just goes to show too how much the pressure of work can affect us. It sounds like your still busy with the choc too. Are you managing to go away this year? 

SamM - ooohhh Congratulations on your little baby girl, you must be so excited. Have you got boys already or am I getting confused??  Have you got anymore scans or is that it now until she arrives? have you got any names you like?

Debs - How are you feeling? I hope that the bleeding has stopped for you now. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will all be fine and you can just chill out for the next 2 weeks knowing that your body is doing as its told   I found that my sleep was really interupted during d/ring too, its a nightmare but not a lot you can do about it unfortunatley, just try and sleep whenever you can to keep your batterys charged 

Lisa - Hows thinks with you hun? It sounds like your all ready to go to Czech for treatment, just a pain that the other clinic has not come back to you, not good is it. Is there any point in ringing them to try and chavvy them along a bit?  

Julia - Thank you for your pm hun, it was really lovely, sorry I havn't replied yet, been on here for ages tonight trying to catch up with personals   I hope that your feeling ok now and everything has calmed down and all pains have stopped. I hear that Nancy is coming to see you tomorrow evening, I think that she was here when you rang her as your address was on one of my notepads   I hope that you like her and it goes well. I am going to continue to go to see Brenda. I saw her on Wednesday and she said to me that she wasn't convinced that I wasn't pregnant, although I knew that she wasn't right it still gave me a little flicker of hope that unfortunatley didn't help me when af turned up on Thursday morning   I am going to continue to see her though as I find it so relaxing and you never know it may help. I'm seeing her again on Tuesday. 

Sam Amys Mum - Hope that your ok hun and Amy is doing well now after her cranial osteo treatments. I bet she is getting big now and changing a lot   

Liz - I bet that Faith is keeping you on your toes toddling around now, bless her. I can't wait to see her again, I bet she has changed so much

JoJo - How is little Isacc doing? I hope that your ok and things are going well

Well I think that I've got everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone, its not intentional   I gotta go and make the bed before we can get in it  

Lots of Love to everyone

Have a great week

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Tricksy - I think it's a really good idea to concentrate on Cropi and the things you and S like to do, you need to give yourself the space and not feel life goes by. After I had my scan this time I immediately started cycling around and it made me feel so much better to be fitter. Huge   to you and S. Glad you are going to Kenya in January, you love it so.

Lisa - really hope you get a cancellation with Reprofit.

Cleo - hope the cramping has gone now, poor you!! Glad you had a good shopping trip. I am not sore anymore and bleeding seems to be cleared now, but I am more tired than usual. If you decided to go to work than I hope it goes wel,, if it's too hard then go home early, I'm sure your head will understand. Hope your evening with SIL and BIL went okay, it's never easy, especially after what you've been through.

Cathie - so glad the tablets are helping, having less stress at work must help a lot, so hopefully you won't need the tablets for long.

PiePig -   about having to d/r longer, hope the recipient catches up soon, mabe it's because she needs donor eggs that she takes longer? Not sure if I'm being   here. Hope the bleeding stopped now.

Shelley - try not to worry about all these options in the forms, this is just a worse case scenario and no reason to be relevant to you.

Rachel - glad you and DH had a good chat and feel clearer about tx plans, it always helps to have something to look forward to.

Loui - hope you are okay.

Em - you are doing really well with the healthy lifestyle, sorry DH is not cooperating but hopefully he'll see you so fit and healthy it'll make him want to join you.

Julia - how are you?

I am feeling better, no pains and almost no bleeding. I'm only rather tired and weak, an hour's light shopping in town just finishes me off  
Mum is here and this is too lovely for words. She's cooking us tasty foods and making us laugh. She and me had a few good chats and lots of hugs, her being here is doing both me and DH the world of good.
Also had a good heart-to-heart with SIL, which was good because we had quite a few tensions recently, now we cleared the air and I'm glad as we've always been friends.
I'm signed off next week too which is good as mum is staying until Sunday. DH and me are planning to tackle the adoption application forms in a week or so. 

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well back from baseline and its good news and bad news.  I am downregulated (just needs to be confirmed by bloods) lining 3.2 mm and ovaries looking good.  however, they also mentioned some fluid in my left fallopian tube and said it could have been caused by the surgery I had in jan to remove a fimbrial cyst.  I have done some reading on here and on internet in general and the only stuff I can find about fluid in the fallopian tube is hydrosalpinx which supposedly increases the chances of BFN or m/c as the fluid is toxic or something so am now feeling very depressed.  I'm gonna phone to chat to consultant later on to see if this is what it is or not as they didn't really explain.  Other than that my recipient has a repeat baseline on the 30th and then I go in for a rpt baseline on the 3rd june to check I am still down regulated.

all in all felt today was a bit of a waste of time as it doesn't really matter if I'm downregulated now if theres a chance I may not still be downregulated in 2 weeks time, the only thing I got from today was the extra synarel I need which surely could have been sent to me?  also am getting very confused as to whats going on cos I keep getting told different things by different nurses  Huh? and things keep being overlooked (turns out we were supposed to sign some more forms last time we were there).

Hope everyone else is having a good day, and I apologise for the "me" post.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

knackered afte a long day at work. Only made better this morning when when i went to collect my kids from the playground they erupted in cheers adn threw their arms around me. Not a quiet lot my class so i was quite overcome. Came home to bad news about dh's work, can't go into all the details but it seems a major house building firm may be going under which means others will follow suit (apparently one stopped all work on their site nationwide last week). All this means dh's work will dry up. I know the economy is in a bad way but actually feeling it with the news today. DH trying to get into more commercial work as the housing market is on a downward spiral.

Tricksy - always welcome hun. We never have spontanious visitors so would be lovely!! Was out yest though. Glad you're ok and as you have already said we're not here next weekend. The dog anf my fil is though   

Piepig - sorry it wasn't better news hun. I  really thought will all my cysts they kept finding and the fibroids that i would never be able to get pg but i did. Ok i had a miscarriage but there is a 101 reasons why our baby didn't make it. By going through this tx they will be able to find out so much and give you what you need. It sucks, all the waiting not knowing, its so hard. But it all helps you to get to your bfp. I was in tears when i found out i had fibroids on top of everything else. i read up on it and it made me feel worse. I adopted the attitude through my pregnancy and waiting for my miscarriage that what will be will be and their f all we can do about it. I probably sound bitter but i don't feel it. We will have another go at ivf, i will get pg and we will have a baby. But it will happen when it happens and there is not a damn thing i can do about it. Sending you a huge   at what i kow is a stressfull time.

Rivka - glad your mum is making you feel beter. I mus admitt i'm tired but will have an early night and hopefully be ok. Take care hun

lots of love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - how lovely that your school children were so pleased to see you today, that was wonderful the hugged you - how loved you are   i hope things improve for R, its going to be tough for us all i think, scary times. Well done on your positive attitude too hunny, i admire that  

Rivka - im glad you are being pampered sweetie - you deserve it  

Debs - im sorry things arent as simple as you hoped for today, there is hardly ever a tx that i have heard of that hasnt come with some 'complication' of some sort - im sure you dont need to worry too much hun, sometimes the info we find on the internet is not too helpful, it can upset you un-neccessarily. Hope you got to talk to the cons this afternoon  

Shelley - oh hunny you are getting yourself into a right pickle arent you? darlin - you    are going to be fine and you dont bleed all the way through downregging, its only for a little while. Please dont get yourself all worked up about tx and the forms, its not as bad is it seems, but if you have any uncertainties - ring ISIS, im sure they will be happy to help  

Tricksy- looks like you have been a little busy   i cant believe how much you and S do, good for you though and its lovely you spend time together enjoying things. I hope you are ok though hunny -    

Loui - was it your first day at work today?? if so how did it go??

Cath - you ok hun?you are off this week arent you, have you got any plans??

Rachel - Alton Water is Holbrook way - you have to drive under the orwell bridge to get to it. Would be lovely to finally meet you! im glad you arent giving up on tx hun, its good you and dh can talk about it so well - when do you think you may cycle again??  

Well  arrived this morning, as always - why oh why does it not get any easier   

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Sorry havent been on for a while,  been a bit manic    My Stepdad is in hospital at the moment he's had a new knee but there were complications and he lost 2 pints of blood and they thought he might need a transfusion........anyway he's on the mend fingers crossed.  
Plus trying to sort everything out before my holiday not even 2 weeks now........yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  


Emm - Sorry AF arrived for you hun,  your right it doesnt get any blemming easier does it    Mine's due the day i go on holiday........what crappy timing hey     Ohhhhhhh done the cd..........after i stopped giggling about his voice     it was relaxing its just the way he says relllllllllaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

Cleo -Glad your class missed you hun,  how did it go were you ok?  Sorry about R's work its a big worry isn't it,  they are asking for voluntary redundicys as S's work,  Hope he gets some luck on the commercial side.  How was it round your BIL's?

Rivka - It sounds like having your Mum with you is just what the doctor ordered hun and hugs from your Mum are just lovely,  Glad your feeling better hun,  i hope the application forms for adoption arn't too bad - who are you going with?

Piepig - Sorry hun you've had a day of it at your clinic,  its never easy........sending you big hugs    Did the consultant get back to you?

Loui - How was your first day in your new job?

Shelley - its not surprising everytime you think about starting treatment you get butterflies,  you have been waiting a long time and soon it will start i remember feeling like that too its only natural hun,  I can't remember even thinking about those forms i just signed them 

Tricksy - My you've been a busy bee,  sounds like you've had a fab weekend    Glad S enjoyed his rally driving, Hows the training going?  Where do you do it?

Cath - Glad the meds are having the effect you wanted and things are getting better for you - Are you away anywhere this week?

Hi to everyone else gotta shoot off
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Ohhhhhhh done the cd..........after i stopped giggling about his voice    it was relaxing its just the way he says relllllllllaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That is so funny Lisa - i know EXACTLY what you mean though   

Hope your stepdad gets better soon hunny, that soundsllike it was worrying for a while - glad you are looking forward to your hols hun, Thats annoying about your af though 

Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - hope your stepdad gets better quickly, sounds like a bit of a horrendous op.  Not long till holiday - have you got all your holiday clothes or will you be doing some shopping?

Em - you are so right about stuff on the internet not always being helpful.  Sorry AF arrived, she's such a b***h always dashing our hopes.

Cleo - sounds like you had a fab day back at school, sounds like your kids really love having you as their teacher.  you don't sound bitter - you sound just like John, thats pretty much what he's been saying today.

Rivka - glad to hear your mum is taking good care of you and DH and I hope you are resting plenty to recover.

Tricksy - sounds like you had a fab weekend, bet cropi's really enjoying all this extra stuff she is doing.

Shelley - you are right to really think about what you are consenting to on those forms after all these are your embryos and whatever you decide will be what will stand should the worst happen.  don't worry about the bleeding during DR.....my AF arrived as normal and was very similar to normal except for this continued spotting which is nothing to worry about.  The run-up to and going through tx is very exciting and stressful and strange all at the same time, you'll be fine though.  after all we have this lot  

Rachel - thanks for telling me about your spotting during DR, what you said is pretty much what the nurse said today when I mentioned it.  I'm glad that you are feeling better and thinking about where to go next in terms of tx, I hope you get some answers at your next consultation to help with your decisions

Cath - my sleep pattern is pretty much up until about 12 cos I can't sleep before and then I wake up again about 4.30 and spend the next couple of hours trying to get back to sleep before the alarm goes off, luckily I bought myself the desperate housewives boxset so have been keeping myself entertained  

I didn't manage to speak to cons this afternoon but did speak to a nurse and she said they are not concerned about the fluid and that the consultant has seen all my notes from this morning and is happy.  I may still try to speak to cons as its always better to hear it from the horses mouth so to speak, but I'm feeling a lot better than I did earlier (had a bit of a breakdown in fact, luckily I have a fabulous DH who got me through it)

Love to SamOTM, Sam, Loui, Julia, Liz, JoJo and anyone else i've missed


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been away for a while.

Cleo - you are a wonderful teacher - all your pupils know that!

Rivka - I am so pleased that your mum is at home with your DH and you and looking after you both.

Shelley - when do you start down-regging? Not long now? Don't worry about how long you may/may not bleed for - everyone is different and both my IVF cycles were different too. On the first IVF AF arrived as normal 7 days after I started down-regging (day 21) and I bleed normally for 5 days. On the 2nd it was 2 days late and was quite light. So don't worry at all!

PiePig - I'm sorry that your cycle isn't as smooth as we all wish. I'm thinking of you.

Rachel, Lisa, Cathie, Tricksey and everyone else - I'm thinking of you all too.

Thank you for all the well-wishes today. I did start work today and it wasn't too bad. As DH and I are on holiday next week (to look after my sister's kids whilst she and her DH celebrate their joint 40th birthdays in New York) I can't take on any responsibilites until I get back (phew) - so it was a gentle introduction really. It's quite weird because my boss has been in for 20+years but has only been commissioned for a few weeks, so technically I outrank him as I was commissioned for 5 years and so I retain my seniority. I've decided that I will not tell anyone at work about our upcoming cycle until I get near to the baseline scan (when I'll need an hour or so off work of course). I'm quite happy to take my drugs into work and keep them in an inconspicuous box in the fridge if I need to stay late and I'll have to tell them that I cannot be considered for duty away from home when I need to go in for scans during stimming.

Loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - sorry you had an emotional breakdown yesterday - its good you have a lovely strong hubby to make it all better sweetie    hope you are feeling better today.

Loui - sounds like you have got tx all worked out well. Im glad you got on ok on your first day back  

Well i emailed ISIS a week ago asking for general advise about what i can do apart from looseing weight to prepare me for treatment later in the year and they have not replied! Is this normal? i mean how long should it take to reply to an email do you think? maybe i am being impatient  

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have not been on for a while - I have missed you all though!

Cleo, I hope you are taking it easy and not overdoing it, going back to work. It must be lovely to see how much the kids appreciate you being back though. Hope you and R are ok. Are you off next week on holiday? Sorry, I can't remember where you are going. Have a lovely time though.

Tricksy, I hope you are okay too and that seeing Brenda today will help. I think I am due to see her tomorrow. What does dressage involve? I bet you and Cropi will be great. Thanks for recommending Nancy. She came round yesterday and said "oh dear, you are in a bit of mess, but don't worry dear, we will get you sorted". I had tidied up before she came round too, so it shows what a state the house was in! Gordon said it was not right to let a 71 year old woman to do your housework, but she obviously enjoys doing it, so I can't deprive her of it!!   I will have to have a bit of a tidy up before she comes round tomorrow  

Shelley, I hope you are okay and not worrying too much about your forthcoming treatment. It is scary thinking about it all, but I am sure you will be okay. 

PiePig, sorry that you have to downreg for longer, I hope the recipient catches up soon! You are doing such an amazing thing, I bet the other lady and her hubby are so happy as you are hopefully making their dreams come true too. 

Rivka, how are you feeling? I am glad your mum is looking after you well (and your DH). Will you have a follow up appt with CGH to find out any histology results? I hope you can find out why that happened and find a solution.

Emma, you are doing so well with the weight loss! Shame on Isis, not getting back to you. I really think they need more admin staff there, to sort out the general enquiries. Are you feeling any healthier/slimmer yet? Keep it up, you are doing so well!! Does your DH get longer holidays from his private school? I bet you are looking forward to half term. Any plans on taking any more flights anywhere now you have overcome your fears? Hope you are okay.

Louie, your job sounds so interesting, I hope you enjoy it. Shame you could not go with your sister and hubby to New York - you could have babysat the kids there! Have fun. How old are they? Have you got anything exciting planned for them?

Lisa, how are things with you? Shame you have to wait for treatment, but it is only 7 months away (that sounds ages I know!) but I am sure it will fly by. 

Sam, congrats on having a girl! How lovely. Try not to spend too much money as I am sure you will see lots of lovely pink stuff in the shops!

Sorry to miss some of you out. I hope everyone else is okay. 

I think I am okay now, thanks to everyone for asking after me. The 2 weeks has nearly passed since the amnio, so I am hoping we are in the clear regarding miscarriage. I phoned to get an appt to see my midwife just to check everything is okay before we book a holiday, but the earliest I can see her is in 3 weeks. Think I am going to have to make an appt to see a doctor. It seems a shame to waste their time but I don't know what else to do. 

Anyway, take care everyone. I hope you are all okay, and hope to see you soon.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Moo Moo - lovely to hear from you sweetie - i am glad you are feeling ok but if you want to see a doctor, see them! you wont be wasting there time hunny - just blinkin well go, if you need to feel reassured then you should be. Thanks for the encouragement on the weight loss - got on the scales this morning and hadnt lost any   but im not sure whether its normal as af is here?? B is only home for the week, half term hols are generally the same as state school - summer he gets 8weeks off   its lovely   take care


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps dh is taking me to see some boarder terrior puppies this evening and maybe some lhaso apso's tomorrow    think he is coming round to the idea of a doggie - think its what i offered in return that might have persuaded him!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i am knackered!! Got marking coming out of my ears!! Only 2 days though then hollibobs!   Hope the weather is good. Will have to take some work with me but better doing it with a glass or two of wine and my family around  . DH had better news about work and the site he is on is staying open so we're relieved. 

Loui - glad the job has started well.

Piepig - big huge  

Little moo - lovely to hear from you. Go to the drs hun, at the end of the day that is what they are their for. I hated going when i was going through my miscarriage but i just thought that's what they get paid for. It will put your mind at rest hun.

Angel - ooh a little doggy!! Ah so cute. Only trouble is mine won't let me dress her up in baby grows and doesn't quite fit in a pram  

Well i have officially stopped bleeding so i can get jiggy with it in 3 days!!  Can't wait to get back to normal. Also means that i can go in the hot tub on holiday.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

i managed to speak to my consultant at bourn this afternoon and we discussed what they'd found (it is a hydrosalpinx like I thought), the impact on treatment and the pros and cons of surgery to sort it out.  I am going with his recommendation of continuing with tx with it being monitored as he says at the moment as it is only one side and v.small that he doesn't think it will have a "significant impact" on treatment outcome, but he says if this cycle is BFN then he is happy to discuss it with us again.

I have also decided to have a chat with my boss about the fact that I am going to be having a lot of medical appts coming up soon and a procedure that i may need time off for as well.  I had planned to tell them nothing but i've since decided its going to be easier on me if I have at least given them some warning of what to expect,.  I'm not saying what I'm having done though.  gonna try to come to some arrangement about A/L v's S/L as all my careful booking of A/L at the relevent times has been defeated  


Cleo - glad the bleeding has stopped so you can really enjoy your holiday with hot tubs,   and plenty of vino.  fab news that R's job is ok too.

Mo - don't feel guilty about wasting a Drs time cos you won't be, you have a good reason to see them, its not like you are one of those hypochondriacs who is constantly knocking on their door.

Angel -have fun with the puppy shopping (what did you promise, I;ve been trying to persuade J that we need a puppy for ages!).  I think it is normal not to have lost weight when AF is here as you will have water retention etc affecting it.  I would expect a reply within a week from an email, it might be best to phone and chase up.

Loui - glad work went ok

love to all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - glad you managed to speak to your consultant. Sounds like he has given you good advice. Its basically what my consultant said to me about my endo and fibroids. As i got pg i won't be having any surgery unless they feel it will help. I think its a good idea to discuss it with your boss. I hated telling mine but it did help. Whenever i was moody or had to leave early he knew i wasn't just slinking off or being moody!! I had a good reason. Is hard doing ivf hun, but sounds like you have a fab dh and are getting through it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Piepig - Great that you got to speak to the consultant that must have put your mind at rest now and the fact that they will be monitoring you is the best thing.  It is very difficult with getting time off work when your boss doesn't know anything about it as you never know when you might need an extra scan etc., and things get brought forward or delayed depending so i think its a good idea to tell your boss that you've got appointments coming up - maybe you should just say "gynea problems"  if your boss is a man that should put him off asking any further questions 

Cleo - Glad R is ok with his work that must be a load of your mind,  not long now till your hollibobs    Ohhhhhhhh a hottub......bring it on!   Have fun hun  

Little Mo - Glad you ok hun......i was wondering where you had got too,  Don't think your wasting the gp's time its important and you need to have some reassurance ,  some people go to the docs for just a little sniffle 

Emm - Awwwwwwwwwwww a little puppy.............how sweet  when you get one can i have a cuddle    its funny DH were saying that if my next treatment doesn't work out we're going to buy a puppy, I need a little bundle to love and my cat is so standoffish,  she loves Steve but only likes me when shes hungry     I'm still doing the cd.........relllllllllaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Loui - Glad your new jobs going well.


I have news..........I got an email from Zlin.............yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee  anyway they've sent me the forms so i'm doing them tonight so hopefully i will get a date from them soon    
A girl i'm emailing from here is going there tomorrow so she is going to let me know what everythings like over there so i hope she has a positive  

Love to all
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Lisa - oohhhh how exciting. Thank goodness you've finally got a reply. Fingers crossed they reply quicker when you have filled out the forms    

Julia - Good to hear from you hun, so glad everything is ok with you and bubs. Nancy is lovely isn't she, she will rabbit for England though!! I felt a bit bad as she is getting on a bit but she seems to be good, our house always looks nice when I get home on a Friday   

Em - Awwww a puppy, I luurve Lhasa Apso's, they are so cute, ooohhh we need pics if you chose one   Don't worry about the apparent loss of weight this week, I always put on at least 2lb when af is here 

Cleo - no wonder your pooped teaching all of those kids   but not long now til your holiday    I'm really pleased to hear that R's job is looking more secure, its a worry isn't it, all around really, not just in the the building game. We will ride over and see you when you get back from your hols. I'd give you a tinkle first though to make sure your going to be home! 

Debs - I'm glad that you got to speak to your consultant today, you must be relieved   I hope that the d/ring is going ok for you. I'd be honest with your boss too, it will make everything a LOT easier for you if your truthful, especially with scans and appts  

Loui - Hope your ok hun?   

ok I've got to go, I got in tonight and did 2 hours of ironing   I am pooped and need to catch up with a few bits before I go to bed.

Lots of Love to everyone

Speak soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx 

ps Did we decide where we are having our next meet??  I'll go and find the list and bring it forward


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

24th May - Cleo goes on big family holibob









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs









7th June - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D26%252F26%255F13%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Curry Night at Tricksy & ChubbyHubbys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









5th August - Loui & Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Loui Birthday









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Just a quick one as going to bed soon ...

Cleo - how lovely to have such a welcome from the kids, just comes to show what a great teacher you are. Good news about R's work.

Lisa - so glad you heard from Zlin! o now you'll have 2 options to choose from. We are planning to do the ECC forms.

PiePig - glad the consultant put your mind at rest, sorry I don't know a lot about all this but it sounds like you stand a good chance of success.

Em - puppy, how lovely! Sorry about AF though, such a pain always.

Hello everyone else!

I am fine, much more tired than usual but then only go out to short strolls or quick shopping with mum and rest a lot when I get back so it's okay. I'm still bleeding (lightly) and sometimes get sore bu this is to be expected. Feel quite a wimp compared to Cleo who's already at work ... 

Take care everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - we all react differently to things so dont think you are a wimp cos its taking you a bit more time to feel 'right' and what you also have to remember is that this isnt your first time to go through this - i would imagine there is a huge amount of emotion involved, a) because you have been through another loss and b) you have decided not to try anymore tx ....all these emotions will effect you too sweetie - go easy on yourself  big hugs    

Tricksy - thanks for bringing the dates forward. Is it possible to have the list where we all wrote about our situations, or is that locked? dh really liked the boarder terriors we saw last night and is going round singing how much is that doggy in the window now!    not sure he will look at a lhaso, he wants a dog he can walk and thinks the lhasos are to girly  

Lisa - great news you heard from Zlin at last   i hope your email buddy gives some positive feedback - relllllllllaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxx    

Cleo - im pleased bleeding has nearly stopped and you will be able to enjoy your hols and your hubby   - good news about his work too - times are worrying though  

Piepig - it not easy deciding whether to be honest with your boss is it? at the end of the day its personal but he will probably be asking questions, all though as Lisa said tell him its gynae problems and that may embarrass him too much to ask anymore xx

Cath - how is your week off??  

Woke up very early this morning, as you can tell - got indigestion for some reason and started coughing so got up - feel tired already   think i may try and get another hour.

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all!!  I have now upgraded to charter membership where do I find all these extra smileys

DH and I have had several chats about continuing with tx with the hydro as loads of people on here seem to be advising us against it, but we have decided to put our faith in our consultant and continue as long as the hydro doesn't get bigger.  We figured that even if it decreases our chances by as much as 50%, which i believe is an overestimation, then its still a similar chance to having a FET and we'd do that.  If it doesn't work then I think surgery to remove the hydro is a definate, but as they say "we've started so we'll finish"  

Lisa - great that you've heard from Zlin, hope your friends gives a positive review.

Rivka - hope the bleeding stops soon, and don't feel like a wimp just cos Cleo has gone back to work, we all respond to surgry differently and we all recover differently

will be back later, gotta go to work and have "the chat" with my boss!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all, what a lovely day after the coolness yesterday. It's going to make it quite hard to stay indoors doing chores though. 

Piepig - hope your chat with your boss went ok. Good news that the cons isn't worried about the fluid and they're going to monitor you closely. 

Angel - af will skew your weight a little. I always gain 2-3 lb when she's here. Fab news about the dog. Nothing quite like a dog....

Cleo - glad your return to work went well. That must have been lovely having your class greet you like that. 

Julia - lovely to hear from you and good to hear that things are ok. As the others say, better to go to the docs for reassurance, you won't be wasting their time at all. 

Rivka - Don't worry about taking time to recover. You've been through a lot so it's not surprising. Having your mum to look after you sounds just what you need. 

Lisa - fab that you've heard from Zlin. Though   for getting me addicted to scramble   It doesn't take much.

Tricksy - How are you doing? Not working too hard I hope. Did you get your horsebox sorted?

Shelley - dont' worry too much about things. It seems daunting at first but ISIS are great if you have a question and you soon get used to it.

Rachel/Loui and anyone else who wants to join in - I'm free all week for walks. Next week I can do Mon, Tues, or Thurs eve (unless one of those is the 29th in which case we're going to London). There are loads of nice walks from half an hour to two hours around here if you want to come this way but equally I'm happy to come into town again. Honey and Daisy love learning new places.

Nothing much happening here. Af arrived over the weekend and had me quite worried Monday as it was so heavy I had to change 3 times   , plus I had a nasty cramp in my side. It all eased up yesterday though so it was probably just the final clear out after tx. I have had the odd spate of old blood in between afs (mostly after exercise) so it probably needed it. Just catching up with housework and jobs around the place which is strangely nice as can relax more if I'm not staring at lots of mess. Fingers crossed we may even get the garage conversion finished.....

Catch you later

Cathie x

Hello to everyone else, I'm trying not to forget anyone but it's difficult when you've a brain like a goldfish.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - (or should i call you Mrs Goldfish   ) - im glad you are enjoying your time off but sorry af has been so mean - if its any consolation i too am having a particularly bad one - like you say, it probably dosent hurt to have a good clear out, its just messy, i havent been able to go to the gym so far this week its been so heavy   - i would still like to be included in your walk hun, if you ever fancy it this way at all, but cant do next week. xxxxx

Piepig - hope all goes well with your boss, good luck xxxxx

Well i have been to the docs and she is pleased with my weight loss, and have got some more tablets - i dont feel like 6llbs is very much in a month and im quite frustrated by it - but she seem to think it was ok. I also shared with her how i have this mind over matter thing going on with my body, i know that once i loose that weight i will have to cycle again and i am scared s**tless of being poorly again, i think that is why i havent made any effort to loose weight before, its weird how it came to me sitting in the waiting room today, but its a fear i have got to face. But i am REALLY SCARED  

Sorry for the rant................need to be honest with you guys, you are the ones who really understand  

Back later 
Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw Em -   I'm not surprised you're worried after what happened last time but this time they'll be monitoring you really closely and will make sure your doses are adjusted so you don't hyperstimulate again. The blood tests they now do will also help. 

I'll look at what I'm working the week after next but think I'm off nights on the Monday so could do a walk then.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Em -   no wonder you are worried after the problems you had last time. But like Cath I'm sure they'll monitor you closely so this doesn't happen again. And I think 6lb a month is great, well done! I had to lose 10lb since tx and m/c last year, and now with everything that happened I already need to lose 12lb, I don't feel like starting a diet when mum is here and making us all that gorgeous food so it'll be diet from Monday if I have enough willpower. 

Cath - you did make me laugh with the goldfish   hope you are not working too hard in your week off. Is the garage conversion close to completion?

PiePig - hope the conversation with your boss went okay. This time I only told my line manager about what happened, we're telling everyone else at work that I had 'gynea complicaions' so had to go to hospital. I feel better that way, but you should choose to tell or not to tell as much as makes you comfortable hun.

Julia - you're definitely not wasting the drs time, this is what they're here for, reassurance is important for your wellbeing when pg.

Tricksy - you are so busy and it's great you're doing nice things with S. How are the preparations with Cropi going? And what is a dressage, is it some kind of a competition? Sorry  

Lisa - hope Zlin gets back to you quickly.

Cleo - hope you're not working too hard. Your hols coming soon, hope you get the rest and fun you deserve.

I'm beginning to feel better today, not so tired, and bleeding now turned to just spotting. Seems I'm on the mend, at least physically. Emotionally, it does me the world of good to have mum around. We had lunch in the garden, makes you feel so much better when the weather is nice.

Take care,

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - I'm glad you are feeling better today  

Em - I think 6lb is great.  Its a good first step to admit to yourself that you are scared of cycling again, cos once you have acknowledged it you can makes progress to dealing with it.  as the others say its sounds like their monitoring is better now than it was before and they will keep a careful eye on you to make sure it doesn;t happen again  

cath - thanks for the info about the smilies 

Well my chat with my boss went ok ( well deputy boss really as my proper boss is still off sick).  I didn't give him much info just that I had some appointments and a procedure coming up and I would need time off for it and I was happy to take it as A/L.  so we discussed timing etc and decided that the scans will be A/L  and the rest will be sick leave.  I also mentioned that if this procedure didn't work then I'd be needing a proper operation so I have also prewarned him in case my tubes do need to come out.  My proper boss is due back soon though so I'll probably have to have the whole conversation again  

love to all


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,hi hun glad u got all that out the way,can u pls tell me how to get more smilleys pls as ive been a charter member for ages and have no idea.thanx.xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Have Pm'd you xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - 
haven't had a chance to post for a couple of days but it's good to see that all the   are coming back on this thread slowly.  Not much news from me - work is keeping me busy and taking my mind off everything which I think is a good thing for the moment.

Shelley -   saw your post from Sunday and it brought back memories for me of what it was like filling in all those forms for the first time and you are right it does spin your head out a bit thinking about all the what if's about your potential frozen embryos, but I think you do get your head around it once you get into the whole tx process so I think my advice would be just to decide on the basis of what feels right now - you can always change your mind at a later stage if you need to.  

Tricksy - glad you had a good weekend - sounds like you're definitely going for it with your plans for Cropi.  Lucky you too knowing someone who can get you cheap flights for your hols too.  We're just off to France in July for a bit of a cheapy (a week camping which I am praying the weather will be good for and then we've rented a cottage in the Dordogne for the second week) but we're taking little chocs on his first foreign holiday and have got him a doggie passport sorted out so I am quite looking forward to that as we really missed him when we went away in November.

Rivka -   sorry you are still in a bit of pain but at least having your Mum about sounds like it is helping - I completely echo what Emma said too about the added effect of all your emotions right now and am thinking of you.  Good luck doing the adoption forms too.

Debs -   sorry to hear your news from your scan but I hope that the fluid in your fallopian tubes will not be a problem and that the consultant is right. It can be so difficult during tx though that any little piece of unwanted news can bring you right down and I hope you are OK now but it sounds like your DH is very supportive and that you have made the right decision to carry on with your tx - comparing your odds to an FET cycle is a good way of putting things into perspective.  In regards to telling work, I think it can take the stress off a bit to tell at least your boss so I'm glad that it went OK today.

Cleo - glad it went well back in school - it sounds like you were really missed, but sorry to hear about your DH's work - I was hoping that all the reports about a recession coming were a bit exaggerated but it seems it really is starting to take effect now - not what you need at the moment though, is it?  Hopefully your holiday will take your mind off things though - have a great time - especially in that hot tub   !!!

Lisa - glad that your step Dad is on the mend but that's   news about AF being due the day you go on holiday - is that sods law or what!!!!  Great news about your email from Zlin though - maybe September will be on after all  

Loui - glad that your new job is going OK and from the sounds of things it should all be OK to fit in around your tx.

Emma - I would ring the ISIS to chase them up - sounds like they are even worse at responding to emails than they are phone calls!   It is also understandable about being worried/scared about future tx but remember we are all here to support you through it and the positive thing about the ISIS is that they are good on their monitoring. 6lb also sounds really good healthy amount of weight loss to me too - it is not good to loose too much too quickly.  That's great news you might be getting a doggie too - will give you something to love when ds is not about too!

Julia - blimey that two weeks went quick but I am really glad that it has passed uneventfully for you.  I wouldn't worry about seeing the doctor though - I think in the circumstances it is justified especially as you can't book in with the midwife and the peace of mind will really help when you are away.

Cathie - sorry to hear about AF being so heavy but I am sure you are right about it being what your body needs.

Sammij - what has happened to you

Dog walkers - Tuesday or Thursday are fine for me next week or Monday the week after so Emma can come (or go both weeks) - happy to go where ever.

Well that's all - still haven't made tea yet so am off now to sort it before the Apprentice,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

work beginning to really take its toll and came home with  headache today. Went to bed then did some marking when i got up, i'd forgoton how hard ot was.

Rivka - i wish i had taken this week off hun but needed to get back to feel normal. I'm tired and getting headaches. Emotionally i can't get dates out of my head, keep thinking i would be 11 weeks tomorrow   need to stop thinking like that as i'm just torturing myself. You take as long as you need  

Piepig - glad your meeting went well hun.

Tricksy - would be good to see you on cropi...not sure what the dog will make of her     Hope you're ok hun.

Lisa - fab news on the email, things are moving for you at last!! There is one thing to be said about ivf, its never quick or easy!! 

Cath  -sorry about af hun, hope its all over soon.

Angel  - 6lbs is fab hun. If it comes off too quickly you will put it back on too quickly. I can totally understand your fears about tx its only natural. But they will keep a close eye on you this time hun.  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my God!!! Just did a massive post and lost it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't have time to redo it just thought I'd say I was posting!!!!!!

Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Piccie from Sam.......



















isn't she gorgeous!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam07 - she's absoulutely gorgeous. 

Debs - thanks for posting the pics.

Cleo - sorry you're finding it tough at work. It will probably take a little while to get out of the habit of thinking about dates so don't beat your self up about it. 

Rachel - shall we say Tuesday then? 

Must dash, started this ages ago when I was waiting for stuff to arrive but it came and now I'm expecting a friend around to pick up his wedding chocs at any mo.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam2007 - I WANT ONE    she is soooooo beautiful


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wot a lovely day today.......and it was my day off.........bonus     been chasing my tail all day though,  had  a horrible nightmare which woke me up late and felt really horrible, then i met up with my sister for lunch,  had my hair done too and gone a bit darker and shorter at the back,  got all my holiday stuff now and had to go and pick my holiday tickets yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    


Sam - Lovely photos    Amy is absolutely gorgeous..............I want one  

Cath - Hows your week off?  sorry about the "Scramble" i'm sooooooooooooo addicted 

Cleo - How are you?  are you still getting headaches?  Only one more day and then your on holiday    Have a great time hun its just what you need at the moment and will do you the world of good  

Rivka - Hope your ok,  Did you get your forms filled in?  

Rachel - Hows things?  Did you see the apprentice last night - what is that Michael still doing there  

Em - 6lbs is great hun........you keep remembering that you've done great!  its understandable that you are scared about your next treatment but they do monitor more at Isis than they did when you had your last cycle and after what happened last time they will never let that happen again hunny    any news on the puppy?

Debs - Glad you got all your time off sorted with your boss,  Any more news on your recipient?

Little Moo - Have you seen the doc yet?  

Tricksy - Are you busy busy busy with Cropi?  

Right gotta shoot off to see my Mum now, my stepdads still in hospital and he's not very good  

be back later
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not been about too much, its been blinking mad here!! 

Lisa - I have been keeping myself really busy with Cropi and making the most of the nice weather, I don't think that its going to last though   Did you get your forms filled out the other night for Zlen?? Hope it went ok, looking forward to seeing you both on Saturday night  

Sam - OMG Amy is totally scrummy and gorgeous, you must be so proud   

Cath - I hope that you got all of your choc done, is your friend getting married?? 

Em - Any news on the puppy front? Did you go and see the Lhasa Apso's?? 

Rivka - I hope that your ok hun and making the most of your Mum being over. Hope your feeling ready to go back to work next week

Julia- How are you feeling hun? Did Nancy come this week? how did she get on, I hope you liked her and were pleased with what she did   

Cleo - Woohoo nearly holiday time for you    you must be so looking forward to it. I hope that the headaches and tiredness ease off, do you think its because you have gone back to work?? We will ride over when your back from your holibobs. Don't beat yourself up about the dates, its totally normal and to be expected, it will pass with time   

Rachel - Good to hear from you. France for your hols sounds great and how great that you can take your doggy with you. I'd love to take Amber away with us, mind you she has a great time at Nanny's getting spoilt rotten  

Liz - its so annoying when we lose posts. I have started copying the post as I go along as it can take so long to do one with personals   I hope that your all ok and settled in your new house now  

Debs - I'm glad that your chat went well with your boss, it should make it so much easier when it comes to taking time off for scans etc. How are you feeling? has the sleeplessness worn off yet? 

Shelley - Can you thank Greg for dropping the brochure off, we will have a look at it over the weekend and probably give you a ring so Si can speak to Greg. I've been trying to G Si up to look at it but I'm a PS3 widow this week, why on earth did I buy him Grand Theft Auto   its driving me nuts, every bloody night   I havn't seen Eastenders for over a week!!!! How are you feeling hun? not so worried now I hope 

Loui - How is work going hun? i hope your ok and your enjoying it 

Well i think that i've got everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone out. What are peoples plans for the weekend We are out on Saturday night, probably taking Cropi to Great Dunmow on Sunday to a friends for a ride and on Monday I'm meeting a friend who rides but hasn't got a horse and I'm borrowing one of the other horses for her to come out with me on. It should be a good one................ if I can keep Si off the PS3 that is   A few of you have asked what dressage is, its where you have to do a routine with walk, trot and often canter, its a set routine in an arena and you are scored on each 'bit' of it. We are just doing the walk and trot test as its our first outing, I'm probably going to get beaten by a 5 year old but who cares, it'll be a good day and i'll just give the little squirt a kick as I ride past them   

Night night everyone, have a good evening

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

one week to go until my recipients baseline, 1 week and a few days until my repeat baseline!!  is it wrong to wish the time away?



xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Not wrong at all Piepig! There was many times on all my cycles that I wished the time away so I could know whether it had worked or not. It sometime drives you crazy. You need to keep active (mainly mind!). Try some visualisation and imagine what's happening and that its all going to go smoothly and give you the result you pray for  

Good luck   

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

not wrong at all hun, don't worry this week will go quickly as its a long weekend


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Rachel/Tricksy - hubby is keeping me busy by leaving me all the housework so I should be ok


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all, 

that's my week done!! Can think about hoillibobs, but have to take my reports to write  

Piepig - story of my life hun wishing it away!!

Lisa - glad you had a fab day. Sorry about your nightmare though.

Tricksy - saw you tonight, passed you near the vets on my way home. Waved and flashed (lights only not (.)(.))    But think i missed you, just b4 7. Glad you're ok. 

Love to everyone else, am knackered. been a right week at work. you really wouldn't beleive it. Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooohhh forgot

Sam2007 - she is gorgeous!! What lovely eyes. So happy for you hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Sorry hun, I didn't see you, I was probably on another planet!! Scary really that I didn't see anyone flashing me    (.)(.)'s or otherwise


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Cleo -   thinking about dates is so sad ... I know I'll do more of it when mum goes back, just now she's keeping me out of mischief by chatting to me non-stop  about other stuff 

Lisa - sorry about the nightmare, I hate dreams that stay with you. Glad you had a good day out though. We'll probably do the forms next week.

PiePig - we always seem to wish the time away on tx, of course you're right to feel that way. 

Tricksy - dressage sounds like fun, and lovely that you have such nice plans for the weekend. IT's a good thing you can spend all that time with Cropi now.

Sam2007 - she's is sooooooo lovely! You must be so happy, you deserve it.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me tonight -  DH is out so was going to do a big long post but then my friend called who is a bit of a natter box and was still talking over an hour and a half later!

Sam2007 - little Amy is BEAUTIFUL - you are really lucky and it is lovely to see a photo of her at last.

Cleo - have a good time on your hols - sounds like you need a break already from work.

Rivka - good to hear your Mum is keeping a close eye on you! 

Debs - will wish the next week goes quickly for you  

Lisa - sorry that your stepdad is not getting better - hope that he picks up soon.  Have you done your forms for Zlin today?

Tricksy - thanks for the explanation about 'dressage' - sounds like Cropi is keeping you pretty busy at the moment then!  Didn't realise you had a dog too - what type of dog is Amber?

Cath/dogwalkers - Tuesday eve is fine for me- should be able to make 6.15 ish - can you give me directions though and then maybe we'll go up by Emma for the next walk?

Loui - can you make it - how's the rest of the week been in your job?

Anyway, hello to everyone else but must go - taped DH last night while DH was watching the footy (have to admit watching some of it myself!) and need my fix!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141510.0

N x


----------

